# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen uusi informaatiojärjestelmä

## ultrix

YLA:n esityslistalla 4.11. on uuden informaatiojärjestelmän hankinta, neuvottelumenettelyn kautta ollaan päätymässä sopimukseen Logican kanssa. 

Tämä ei sinänsä ole mikään yllätys, kun Logica hoitaa jo nyt Tampereen aikataulujärjestelmää ja matkahuolto.infoa, ja jos tarkoitus on liittää matkahuolto.infon tiedot uuteen informaatiojärjestelmään niin synergiaetuja on nähtävissä.

----------


## keskikas

Hienoa että uuden matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmän hankinta etenee. Toivottavasti nyt saadaan hyvä, luotettava ja toimiva järjestelmä, jota myös kehitettäisiin uusien tarpeiden mukaan.

Toivottavasti uusi järjestelmä saadaan nopeasti käyttöön ja että se olisi myös toimivampi kuin nykyinen. Lähinnä se parantaisi toiminta jos bussit olisivat AINA "seurannassa", jolloin saataisiin tuo pysäkki informaatiokin täsmäämään totuuden kanssa.

Toivottavasti liikennevaloetuudet ja aikataulunäytöt saadaan nopeasti toimimaan uuden järjestelmän kanssa. Ja plussaa olisi tietysti jos voisi luottaa siihen, että busseissakin pysäkki-informaatio olisi käytössä.  

Olisi kyllä aika loisteliasta, jos saataisiin myös käyttöön jonkinlainen hyvä mobiili käyttöliittymä (tyyliin BusWatch).   

Nyt jäämme odottamaan millaisen järjestelmän saamme...

-Mikko

----------


## Rester

Uusi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä ajoneuvolaitteiden osalta on otettu koekäyttöön tänään 1.7. alkaen JOLIn tiedotteen mukaan. Myös liikennevalojen etuuspyynnöt pitäisivät olla käytössä.

TKL:n autoissa noita on asennettu jo useampaan autoon, muistan nähneeni uudet laitteet 24x -sarjan Scalassakin.

----------


## ultrix

Onko jollakulla jo havaintoja autoista, joissa systeemi on käytössä? Kuis toimii?

----------


## Aaro R

> Onko jollakulla jo havaintoja autoista, joissa systeemi on käytössä? Kuis toimii?


Ainakin autoissa #238, 241 ja 90 kyseinen pysäkkitaulu on ollut käytössä. Hyvin on toiminut. Näyttö ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt aikaa lähtöön, auton ollessa päätepysäkillä. Näin siis linjoilla 17 ja 25.

----------


## killerpop

Itsellä taas ainoa näköhavainto moisesta matkustajanäytöstä on eiliseltä: TKL #239:n näytössä scrollasi Koekäyttö, ei muuta. Itse näyttölaite näytti hyvältä - teksti erottuu ongelmitta kauas tuolla fontilla.

Vaan kukahan saisi ensimmäisenä toimitettua tuosta muutaman käytön aikaisen kuvan...

----------


## ultrix

*YLE: Bussien uusi aikataulujärjestelmä koekäyttöön*

*http://yle.fi/alueet/tampere/2010/07...n_1846536.html*

----------


## Rester

On tässä jossain määrin tullut ajettua autoilla, joissa tuo järjestelmä on asennettuna. Vaikka onkin vielä testivaiheessa, vaikuttaisi toimivan todella mallikkaasti niin valopyyntöjen kuin pysäkki-informaation osalta. Voisi näin karkeasti arvioiden sanoa, että 9/10 kerrasta tuon valoetuuden saa niissä risteyksissä, joihin se on ohjelmoitu. Vihreää siis aidosti jatketaan niin kauan kunnes vaunu on sen sujuvasti ohittanut.

Sammonvaltatien-Hervannan valtaväylän risteyksessä silmiin vielä pisti tuo valokierron nopeutus: vihreästä valosta vihreään kesti vain n. 58 sekuntia (Pusatecin kellosta katsottuna). En ole varma, paljonko normaalikierto tässä risteyksessä kestää, mutta uskaltaisin väittää sen olevan kuitenkin reilusti enemmän tuohon verrattuna.

Matkustamon pysäkkinäytöstä ei ole paljoa kokemusta, mutta ainakin ohjaamon näytön perusteella pysäkit näyttäisivät vaihtuvan oikealla aikaa. Harvemmin tämä myöskään tuntuisi tippuvan "linjoilta" verrattuna vanhaan PARAS-laitteeseen, joka boottaili itseään pahimmillaan joka viides minuutti.

Pohjalla tuossa järjestelmässä näyttäisi pyörivän, ainakin boottaustekstien perusteella, Debian Linux.

----------


## ultrix

Sisänäytössä on ainakin sellainen feature, että pitkät nimet eivät mahdu kokonaan ruutuun vaan katkeavat lopusta: esimerkiksi pysäkit Itsenäisyydenkatu 10 ja 16 ovat liian pitkiä. Siten äskettäin naapuriketjussa käsitelty Hervannan valtaväylä 83 on jo aivan yksiselitteisen ylipitkä, ruudussa näkyy ehkä "Hervannan valtaväy".

----------


## killerpop

Feature tämäkin, linjalla 27 näkyi sellainen pysäkki, jota ei ole muutamaan vuoteen ollutkaan, eli Lielahden aseman jälkeen näytölle hyppäsi Enqvistinkatu, vaikka oikeasti seuraava pysäkki olisi ollut Harjuntausta 4 (Löytötavaratalo).

Itseasiassa virhehän löytyy näemmä myös linjan 27 pysäkkilistauksestakin.
http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=1...1&showLines=27

Ja mitä ultrix mainitsi näistä pysäkkitietojen pituudesta, niin emäntä kertoili nähneensä, että kerran auton näytöllä juoksi asetustietoa, jossa oli mm font-size. Tässä varmasti halutessaan voidaan ohjelmoida kapeampikin fontti käyttöön toisin kuin edeltäjässään. Eri asia vaan näkyisikö se sitten mitenkään, ainakaan auton etuosaa kauemmaksi.

Jotenkin jäi taas sellainen kuva tästä järjestelmästä, että vaatia olisi voinut vieläkin enemmän. Ei tuo hyvältä näytä, että Itsenäisyydenkatu 16/25 jää viimeinen numero puolikkaaksi, ellei sitten tehdä tätä järjestelmää varten aliaksia "Itsenäisyydenk. 16". Te, jotka noita näyttöjä lähempää olette kerenneet katsomaan, niin onko siinä vasemmassa reunassa vielä pikseleitä ennen nykyistä tekstialueen alkukohtaa, että kyseessä olisi vain tasaus, vai ihan hukkatilaa? tekniikan osaltakaan tuollaiset reunoille asetetut ylimääräiset hukkatilat tuskin selittyvät.

----------


## hmikko

> Jotenkin jäi taas sellainen kuva tästä järjestelmästä, että vaatia olisi voinut vieläkin enemmän. Ei tuo hyvältä näytä, että Itsenäisyydenkatu 16/25 jää viimeinen numero puolikkaaksi, ellei sitten tehdä tätä järjestelmää varten aliaksia "Itsenäisyydenk. 16".


Meinasin juurikin kommentoida, että onhan tuo nyt ihan maalaisjärjellä hoidettavissa suomen kielen normaalilla lyhentämiskäytännöllä. Näinhän muukin maailma toimii; street on englanninkielisessä maailmassa st. ja boulevard blvd. Numeroiden katkaiseminen keskelta sen sijaan vaikuttaa melkein tahalliselta harhauttamiselta.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Meinasin juurikin kommentoida, että onhan tuo nyt ihan maalaisjärjellä hoidettavissa suomen kielen normaalilla lyhentämiskäytännöllä. Näinhän muukin maailma toimii; street on englanninkielisessä maailmassa st. ja boulevard blvd. Numeroiden katkaiseminen keskelta sen sijaan vaikuttaa melkein tahalliselta harhauttamiselta.


Ei Nintendo-sukupolvella ole hajuakaan suomen kielen lyhentämiskäytännöstä, puhumattakaan maalaisjärjestä.  Kerran keksityt nimet siirretään copy/pastella uuteen järjestelmään, eikä kukaan tarkista lopputulosta.  Amatöörimaista toimintaa.

Sanan "tie" lyhentäminen muotoon "t." on typerintä, mitä tiedän, ja rikkoo suomen kielen lyhentämisperiaatteita.  Ainakin sitä, että pitää lyhentyä yli 50%.  Voitetaan vain e-kirjaimen leveys, koska piste on yhtä leveä kuin i-kirjain.

Tamperelainen, alle 12-kirjaimisia nimiä välttelevä kadunnimikäytäntö, ei helpota infojärjestelmän tekijöiden työtä.  Eikä kenenkään muunkaan.  Onneksi kaupunki ei ole kaksi- eikä kolmikielinen, kuten ennen vuotta 1918.

----------


## Waltsu

> Tässä varmasti halutessaan voidaan ohjelmoida kapeampikin fontti käyttöön toisin kuin edeltäjässään. Eri asia vaan näkyisikö se sitten mitenkään, ainakaan auton etuosaa kauemmaksi.


Turussa Anderssonin lohikäärmeissä on pysäkkinäyttöjen tekstikoko sovitettu pysäkin nimen mukaan. Esimerkiksi Nummisuutarinkatu näkyy kokonaan, mutta pienemmällä fontilla kuin esimerkiksi Yliopisto. Ja niissä busseissahan on myös takaosassa pysäkkinäyttö, joten takapenkillekin näkyy pieni teksti hyvin.

Kotilinjani autoissa sen sijaan pitkät nimet katkeavat, ja Runosmäen terveysasema onkin vain "Runosmäen terve" - tai jos y:n vasen pikselisarake näkyy, niin suurin piirtein "Runosmäen terve!"

----------


## ultrix

Bussiseurannan beta-versio on näköjään nyt linkitetty Sähköiset palvelut:ssa.

http://80.248.163.80/bussiseuranta/

----------


## Rester

Tänään (9.2.) näkyi nosturiauto ainakin Metson ja Koskipuiston pysäkeillä purkamassa vanhoja pysäkkinäyttöjä pois katukuvasta. Montakohan kuukautta menee siihen mainittuun "sulaan keliin", jotta pääsevät uusia asentamaan tilalle.

----------


## ultrix

Tähän liittyen: etuudet näyttäisivät olevan käytössä Hatanpään valtatiellä, Nuolialantiellä ja Sammon valtatiellä. Käykääs testaamassa, miten toimivat  luonnollisesti seurannassa olevan bussin kyydissä matkustaen.

----------


## K V

Lissu Liikenteenseuranta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kouvo

Aamulehti: Uudet aikataulunäytöt nostivat bussilippujen hintaa Tampereella

Prioriteetit kunnossa, onhan se kiva että saadaan uusia leluja  :Laughing:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Prioriteetit kunnossa, onhan se kiva että saadaan uusia leluja


Pelkkää populistista uutisointia jälleen Aamulehdeltä. Joitakin senttejä alempi lippuhinta ei taatusti houkuttele matkustajia yhtä hyvin kuin toimivat pysäkkinäytöt. Niitä pitäisi saada ainakin myös Pispalan valtatien varteen.

Toki sinä päivänä kun Tampereen bussit kulkevat täsmällisesti kuin sveitsiläinen kello (sekä vakiominuuteilla + vakiovuorovälillä), ei enää tarvita kuin iso kyltti jossa kunkin linjan minuutit (sekä ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vuoro tietenkin) kerrotaan selkeästi. En pidättelisi hengitystäni tätä odotellessa: siihen asti tarvitsemme pysäkkinäyttöjä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tykkää vertaillan Helsinkiä ja Tamperetta kummankin kaupungin asukkina.

Miksei Tampereella ole näitä pieniä katoksen yläkulmassa olevia näyttöjä, joita Helsingissä on likimain joka pysäkillä? Miksi resurssit tuhlataan vain muutamaan keskustan pysäkkiin?

Espooseenkin uusia näyttöjä on ilmaantunut - kiitos uuden seutuorganisaatio HSL:n.

----------


## killerpop

> Niitä pitäisi saada ainakin myös Pispalan valtatien varteen.
> 
> Toki sinä päivänä kun Tampereen bussit kulkevat täsmällisesti kuin sveitsiläinen kello (sekä vakiominuuteilla + vakiovuorovälillä), ei enää tarvita kuin iso kyltti jossa kunkin linjan minuutit (sekä ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vuoro tietenkin) kerrotaan selkeästi. En pidättelisi hengitystäni tätä odotellessa: siihen asti tarvitsemme pysäkkinäyttöjä.


Kuten tuolta joukkoliikenneuutisten viestiketjusta on ehkä rivien välistä luettavissa, että parempiakin paikkoja voisi olla näille näyttötauluille kuin kertomassa Metsolla _vain_ Pyynikintorille menevät vuorot. Oikeastaan Epilä, Haapalinna, Hyhkynkatu, Pispalantori ja Ahjola olisivat kaikki oikeasti sellaisia paikkoja, joissa näyttötaululla olisi oikeasti virkaa. Tosin jos arvioidut ajat näytöissä niiden vuorojen osalta, jotka eivät kuulu reaaliseurantaan, heittää jopa 10 minuuttia pysäkkiaikatauluun painetuista lukemista ja vuoroja puuttuu parhaimmillaan 100% seuraavan kahden tunnin suoritteista, niin kyllä se painettu pysäkkiaikataulu siellä pysäkkikatoksessa sittenkin taitaa olla paikallaan  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Kyllä tosiaan olisi parempiakin kohteita näytöille. On kyllä melko noloa tunarointia asentaa pysäkkinäyttö Metsolle näyttämään Pyynikintorille saakka menevät vuorot. Ken lie tästä vastuussa, vai mahtaako olla monen tekijän summa? Se näyttö olisi pitänyt laittaa siihen seuraavaan, tällä hetkellä vielä tyhjään tolppaan, jotta kauemmas länteen matkaavat saisivat tämän reaaliaikaisen tiedon. Muita näyttöjä Metson pysäkille ei sitten tarvitakaan.

Killerpopin kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että pysäkkiaikataulu on tuiki tarpeellinen A4-näyttötaulu silloin, kun varsinainen näyttötaulu näyttää "puutaheinää". Ja arvatkaapa kuinka usein on näin ollut?! 
Turussa on satsattu paljon liikenteen volyymiin ja vuoromääriin, kun joukkoliikenteen tuki on siellä myös Tamperetta suurempi. Jos meillä on siistit pysäkkiaikataulut suurimmille pysäkeille, mielummin ehkäpä olisin laittanut nämä näyttötaulurahat liikenteen lisäämiseen kuin noihin tauluihin - ja kun ainakaan toistaiseksi emme ole vielä saaneet vakuuttavia kokemuksia taulujen tarkoituksenmukaisesta toimimisesta. Noh, ainakin järjestelmän mukana tulevat liikennevaloetuisuudet ovat erinomaisen hyvä asia kuitenkin...

----------


## Rester

Koskipuistostahan nuo näytöt (tilanne 30.6.) puuttuivat vielä kokonaan, samoin kuin "Stockmannin pysäkkiparilta" yhtälailla molempiin suuntiin. Jos tuo Metsolla oleva näyttötaulu näyttää todellakin vain Pyynikintorille päättyvät vuorot, niin odottaa sopii, että niihin muihinkin tyhjiin tolppiin näyttötaulu on kyllä tuloillaan. (En koskaan kyllä ole ymmärtänyt logiikkaa, jolla Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkki on kaikille linjoille yhteinen pitkä pysäkki, mutta Metson puolella on yhteensä 3 virallista pysäkkiä, vaikka tämäkin voisi hoitua yhdellä ainoalla tolpalla, jolloin se muutenkin vetäisi paremmin...)

Sammonkadullahan on kaupunkiin päin tultaessa lähes jokaisella pysäkillä näyttötaulu, samoin kuin Haapalinnan ja Länsitorin pysäkillä. Nämäkin sammutettiin edellisen järjestelmän piiputtaessa, mutta kuitenkin jätettiin keräämättä pysäkeiltä pois. Saa nähdä, ollaanko näitä ottamassa uudelleen tässä järjestelmässä käyttöön, vai ovatko vain suoraa ongelmajätettä, joita ei tällä hetkellä omista kukaan...

----------


## Eppu

Nyt on Stockmannin edessäkin sitten näyttötaulu (eli pysäkki 505). Sikäli vaikutti toimivan ihan moitteettomasti, mutta heti ensiksi pisti silmään tuo kakkoslinjan oikein tuplalähtö klo 22:16. Tämä on sikälikin erikoista, kun kyseinen linja ei tällä tolpalla pysähdy lainkaan. Kuka näitä laitteita oikein ohjelmoi? Voisiko työn tehdä kerralla kunnolla ettei tällaisia lipsahduksia sitten näkyisi asiakkaille?

----------


## killerpop

Varsinaista tuplalähtöähän ei ole, vaan se on seuraavan vuorokauden samalla kellonajalla ajettava vuoro  :Wink:  Linjalla 2 näyttää muutenkin pysäkkilistassaan olevan tuo 505 ainoana rautatieaseman pysäkkinä http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?line=2

Näemmä Itsenäisyydenkatu 3:n pysäkkejä 511 ja 509 ei ole vieläkään saatu yhdistettyä yhdeksi, vaan nämä elävät järjestelmissä omaa elämäänsä. Tästä on kuitenkin jo aika monta vuotta aikaa, kun pysäkit yhdistettiin luonnossa samaksi. Kännykällä pysäkkiaikatauluja katsovalle tästä ei taaskaan ole mitään iloa, jos hakee väärällä pysäkkinumerolla.

Toistaiseksi Pyynikintorilla en ole huomannut mitään ihmeellisyyksiä pysäkin 28 näyttötaulusta. Siinä tiedot ovat ilmeisen oikein kaiken näkemäni osalta. Toisellakin puolen katua on näyttötaulu kertomassa keskustaan meneviä vuoroja. Tuossakin taas vaan kaipaisi sellaista ominaisuutta, että se kertois myös laitureilta lähteviä vuoroja kokoojataulun muodossa, nyt menetetään se etu, kun käytännössä jos näyttää siltä että pysäkille ei hetkeen tule autoa, pitää tehdä kierros katsomassa kaikkien eri laiturien laituritolpissa olevaa painettua aikataulua. Tavallisia kuvaruutuja kyllä voi jakaa vaikka moneen osaan kertomaan eri pysäkkien aikatauluja, mutta tuollainen yhteen formaattiin puristettu harvojen ledirivien kokoelma ei taida oikein antaa mahdollisuutta tehdä sinne esim huomautusta: "laitureilta myös vuorot"...

----------


## PepeB

Saiskohan ne tehtyä noille MUUTAMILLE virheilleen jotain, jos kerää ne kaikki listaksi ja postittaa vaikka netin kautta niille?
Ai, ja perään "Kiitos" ja parisataa nimee...

----------


## Fahrenheit

Informoiko nämä taulut myös Paunun busseista? Keskustorin pysäkillä bussia odottelin, ei näyttänyt siinä Paunun numeroita olevan.

----------


## PepeB

> Informoiko nämä taulut myös Paunun busseista? Keskustorin pysäkillä bussia odottelin, ei näyttänyt siinä Paunun numeroita olevan.


Luulen että ei. Sillä Keskustorin pysäkillä, missä pysähtyy 2 ja 13, ei näyttö näytä 45:n aikoja ollenkaan. (tark. pysäkki itään päin.)

----------


## killerpop

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, kehottaisin kaikkia kynnelle kykeneviä seuraamaan jonkin sellaisen linjan tietoja, jolla on Keskustorilla pitkä tasausaika, tällainen linja on esimerkiksi 7 tai miksei vaikka 27 ainakin kesällä.

Parasta on toki, jos samanaikaisesti saatte seurattua Lissu liikenteenseurannalla tätä reaaliseurannassaolevaa vuoroa ja mitenkä se käyttäytyy siinä järjestelmässä.

Itse seurasin Lissulla, että koska linjan 7 auto #628 on Pyynikintorilla. Pysäkkiaikataulun mukainen aika on 18:08 pysäkille 28, auto lähtee Keskustorilta vasta 18:05 saapuen sinne aina ennen tasaa.

Klo 17:56 aikaan vuoro näytti reaaliseurannan mukaan tulevan Pyynikintorin pysäkille 4 minuutin päästä ja ennen kuin kello oli 17:57, oli reaaliseurannan arvio jo muuttunut kolmeen minuuttiin. 17:57 aikaan piti olla enää vain 2 minuuttia saapumiseen, siis 9 minuuttia ennen kuin auto oikeasti on pysäkillä. Minuutit menivät ilmeisen nopeasti nollaan ja ennen kuin kello oli 18, olikin jo Lissuun päivittynyt kellonajaksi 18:08, ilmoittaen että auto ei ole enää reaaliseurannassa. 

Lissusta välittämättä menin odottelemaan autoa saapuvaksi, ja klo 18:07 hieno Pyynikintorin näyttötauu kertoi, että vuoro on taas reaaliseurannassa, mutta ei osannut päättää, että koska auto tulee, 1 vaihtui nollaan ja takas ykköseksi, toistuen useamman kerran, ennen kuin autoa edes näkyi pysäkille.

Ilmeisesti järjestelmän suurimpia ongelmia on, että se ei ymmärrä, että Keskustorilla on kiinteä lähtöaika linjoilla. Mikäli olen väärässä, oikaiskaa toki, mutta omien havaintojen perusteella juuri tältä se näytti. Tai sitten järjestelmissä on toisistaan poikkeavat kellonajat eri pysäkeille, joka aiheuttaa tämän ristiriidan. Tällaisenaan järjestelmä ei kuitenkaan palvele.

Liitteenä screenshotti tuosta linjan 7 arviosta Lissusta. Läppärin kellonaika on ntp:n avulla synkattu.

----------


## Kinmo

Liekö jonkinlainen linjaveto vai pelkkä erehdysunohdus, sillä uusi informaatiojärjestelmä ei paljasta linjan 4 aikoja pysäkkinäytöissä. Uskoisin, että ainakin Tampereen ulkopuoliset turistit olisivat kovinkin kiinnostuneita tietämään, koska Särkänniemen lystilinjurin olisi tarkoitus pysäkillä olla.

----------


## Rester

> Ilmeisesti järjestelmän suurimpia ongelmia on, että se ei ymmärrä, että Keskustorilla on kiinteä lähtöaika linjoilla. Mikäli olen väärässä, oikaiskaa toki, mutta omien havaintojen perusteella juuri tältä se näytti. Tai sitten järjestelmissä on toisistaan poikkeavat kellonajat eri pysäkeille, joka aiheuttaa tämän ristiriidan.


Omien havaintojen perusteella voisin väittää hyvin pitkälle samaa. Tosin tuntuu siltä, että auton ollessa kiinnittyneenä seurantaan osataan näyttää vain tätä arvioitua pysäkilletuloaikaa ilman, että otetaan huomioon mahdolliset välipisteajat. Samoin vaikuttaa siltä, että järjestelmä ei vielä tällä hetkellä muutenkaan osaa tarkkailla, onko linjan vuoro mahdollisesti myöhässä vai ei; mm. eri risteyksiin ohjelmoidut liva-etuudet tuntuvat toteutuvan joka kierroksella riippumatta siitä, onko auto etuajassa vai myöhässä. Tämä ominaisuus on kuitenkin tilaajan tiedottamisen mukaan tulossa, joten sopii odottaa myös noita välipisteaikojakin jossain vaiheessa  :Smile:

----------


## MarkoA

> Luulen että ei. Sillä Keskustorin pysäkillä, missä pysähtyy 2 ja 13, ei näyttö näytä 45:n aikoja ollenkaan. (tark. pysäkki itään päin.)


Linja 90 on 'lissu'n seurannassa, se lienee Paunun (tai jonkun muun yksityisen yrittäjän) liikennöimä vuoro nykyään.

----------


## ultrix

> Linja 90 on 'lissu'n seurannassa, se lienee Paunun (tai jonkun muun yksityisen yrittäjän) liikennöimä vuoro nykyään.


Linja 90 onkin nyt kesän alusta alkaen ollut Tampereen kaupungin tilaamaa liikennettä, tuottajanaan toki Paunu. Aiemminhan se oli Paunun "omaa" liikennettä, jonka se osti Veolialta pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Linja 90 onkin nyt kesän alusta alkaen ollut Tampereen kaupungin tilaamaa liikennettä, tuottajanaan toki Paunu.


Tarkennan sen verran, että viikonloppuisin linjaa liikennöi kaksi liikennöitsijää, eli myös Lauri Möttö Ky. Linjalla on arkisin kolme autoa ja la-su kaksi autoa.

----------


## killerpop

Jälleen kerran tunnen itseni tyhmäksi, kun en ymmärrä, mitä näyttö tarkoittaa. Voihan olla toki, että Tampereen joukkoliikenteellä on asiassa ne ongelmat ja näyttö vain kertoo sen, mitä sinne on ohjelmoitu näyttämään.

Tämä tilanne toistui kuluvana iltana siten, että näyttö kertoo pysäkille 28 Pyynikintori saapuvaksi linjan 7 reaaliaikaseurannan ulkopuolisia vuoroja
klo 21:01 ja 21:04. Kun kello oli 21:01, muuttui tieto siten että näytölle vaihtui teksti 21:01 ja 21:34. Valitettavasti tuosta en kerennyt saada kuvaa koska ko linjan auto sattui tulla jo silloin 21:01 (eikä 21:04 joka oli tämä toinen ko linjalle ehdotettu vuoro)

Mutta vastaavanlainen tilanne sitten ikuistettuna 1,5 tuntia myöhemmin. Näyttö kertoo linjalle 7 jälleen kerran 3 min vuorovälin, että autoja tulee sekä 22:31 että 22:34. Auto toki tuli 22:31, kuten kuuluikin.

Eikai Lielahteen ole tarjolla jotain piiloliikennettä, jota ei katukuvassa näy, mutta näyttötauluilla näkyy? Sehän nyt tiedetään, että linjat 7 ja 16 menevät iltaliikenteessä yhteisellä puolen tunnin vuorovälillä peräkkäin kumpaankin suuntaan, mutta että siellä vielä tulisi enemmänkin? Tuskin joli korvaa taksilaskujakaan, jos parempijärjestelmän näyttötaulut kertovat ihan mitä vaan. Illan viimeisen vuoron kohdalla (22:31, 22:34) kohdalla voisi toki tulla kysymykseen.

Tamperetta tai aikatauluja tuntemattovat voivat toki perehtyä myös linjan 7 pysäkkiaikatauluun pysäkille 28 Pyynikintori, josta selviää että vuoroja pitäisi kulkea 21:01, 21:31, 22:01, 22:31, mutta ei suinkaan 21:01, 21:04, 21:34, 22:01, 22:31, 22:34....

Alla kuva tuosta parempijärjestelmän näyttötaulusta tositoimissa.

----------


## Rester

> Sammonkadullahan on kaupunkiin päin tultaessa lähes jokaisella pysäkillä näyttötaulu, samoin kuin Haapalinnan ja Länsitorin pysäkillä. Nämäkin sammutettiin edellisen järjestelmän piiputtaessa, mutta kuitenkin jätettiin keräämättä pysäkeiltä pois. Saa nähdä, ollaanko näitä ottamassa uudelleen tässä järjestelmässä käyttöön, vai ovatko vain suoraa ongelmajätettä, joita ei tällä hetkellä omista kukaan...


JoLilta tulleen vastauksen mukaan nuo näytöt vain odottavat poiskeräämistä, eli ne eivät ole tämän järjestelmän kanssa yhteensopivia. Jotenkin vain tuntuu, että tässäkin on vain yritetty säästää ihmeellisissä paikoissa; luulisi, ettei noiden pikkunäyttöjen uudelleenohjelmointi nyt niin mahdotonta haluttaessa ollut.

Toivottavasti tilalle saadaan korvaavia parempinäyttöjä ennenkuin tämänkin järjestelmän käyttöikä tulee täyteen.

----------


## Rester

Infojärjestelmää on nyt ihan viime viikon aikana päivitelty hieman paremmin toimivaan suuntaan. Nykyään ei näyttäisi enää jämähtävän päätepysäkin (16:lla Lentävänniemi) nimi jumiin seuraavan kierroksen ajaksi, vaan pysäkit alkavat suht. luotettavasti rullaamaan pian liikkeellelähdön jälkeen. Liikennevaloetuudet eivät näytä vielä toimivan juuri missään. (Tai no, Pirkankadun-Satakunnankadun risteyksessä valopilkku kyllä vilkuttelee, mutta käytännössä mitään eroa normaaliin valokiertoon verraten ei tapahdu.)

Vielä kun liva-etuuksien lisäksi saisi nuo infojärjestelmän laajemman käyttöönoton yhdeydessä rikotut Pusatec-softat kuntoon, niin homma alkaisi olemaan suht. siedettävässä kuosissa.

----------


## bassman

Mietin vaunun sisällä olevan pysäkkinäytön tekstiä lueskellessani, että miksipä tekstiä ei voisi hyvin "levittää" koko näytön pituudelle?
Tarkoitan lyhyemmissä nimissä esim. kirjainvälien leventämistä tai tekstin keskittämistä keskelle näyttöä yms. ??

----------


## ultrix

> Mietin vaunun sisällä olevan pysäkkinäytön tekstiä lueskellessani, että miksipä tekstiä ei voisi hyvin "levittää" koko näytön pituudelle?
> Tarkoitan lyhyemmissä nimissä esim. kirjainvälien leventämistä tai tekstin keskittämistä keskelle näyttöä yms. ??


Keskittäminen on hyvä ajatus, mutta silmäni itkisivät verta, jos tekstit olisivat l e v i t e t t y n ä esim. A h j o l a n kohdalla.  :Razz:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Tarkoitan lyhyemmissä nimissä esim. kirjainvälien leventämistä tai tekstin keskittämistä keskelle näyttöä yms. ??


Totta, kaikkien pysäkkitekstien keskittäminen keskelle näyttöä auttaisi kyllä huomattavasti sen tekstin selkeyttä.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Totta, kaikkien pysäkkitekstien keskittäminen keskelle näyttöä auttaisi kyllä huomattavasti sen tekstin selkeyttä.


Eiköhän se teksti näyttäisi ihan yhtä selkeältä kuin nytkin. Teksti näkyisi kuitenkin paremmin bussin takaosaan, josta katsottuna otetangot peittävät helposti näytön reunat.

----------


## ultrix

Ennen kaikkea tekstin keskittäminen _näyttäisi hyvältä._ Vasemmalle tasattu teksti on ruman epäsymmetrinen, eikä asiallinen fontti juuri auta asiaa.

----------


## Eppu

Minkähän takia Ylöjärven autot näkyvät tässä parempi-järjestelmässä viistoistina? Vai onko kenties linjaa 15 jatkettu torilta Ylöjärvelle eri reittivariaatioineen?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Minkähän takia Ylöjärven autot näkyvät tässä parempi-järjestelmässä viistoistina? Vai onko kenties linjaa 15 jatkettu torilta Ylöjärvelle eri reittivariaatioineen?


Näin villinä veikkauksena voisin arvata, että Länsilinjat käyttää noissa omissa seutuliikenneajoissaan rahastuslaitteissaan samoja autokiertotunnuksia kuin mitkä ovat sopimusliikenteen linjalla 15 käytössä (lienevät 1501, 1502,....1506). Tästä tuo infojärjestelmä tuumaa, että nyt ollaan linjalla 15, ja näyttää sen sitten kartalla tuolla tavoin.

Asiaan liittyen; liva-etuuksia on nyt asenneltu ympäri kaupunkia. Toimivampana esimerkkinä näistä lienee tuo Satakunnankadun-Pirkankadun risteys, jossa Satakunnankadun suunnan vihreää lyhennetään välillä aika radikaalistikin, jos Pirkankatua on lähestymässä aikataulustaan myöhässä oleva bussi. Sama tietenkin myös toisinpäin linjan 27 kohdalla. Myös Pirkankadulta Mariankadun suuntaan annetaan tarvittaessa ylimääräinen vaihe/aiennetaan vihreää, jos linjan 21 sattuu tähän aikataulustaan myöhässä tulemaan. Noita vilkkuledejä ei ole vielä kaikkiin tolppiin asennettuna, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteivätkö nuo etuudet olisi siltikin käytössä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Minkähän takia Ylöjärven autot näkyvät tässä parempi-järjestelmässä viistoistina? Vai onko kenties linjaa 15 jatkettu torilta Ylöjärvelle eri reittivariaatioineen?


Myös K12 on nähty usein ajavan Lielahden ja Moision väliä, ainakin Lissun kartalla ;-)

----------


## PepeB

> - - Noita vilkkuledejä ei ole vielä kaikkiin tolppiin asennettuna, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteivätkö nuo etuudet olisi siltikin käytössä.


Outoa on se, että niitä on asenneltu useampiin tolppiin, mutta kaikki eivät edes ole käytössä.

----------


## ultrix

IJ2010:n mukana tulee myös Tampereen oma linjaopas: http://linjakartta.tampere.fi/

----------


## killerpop

> IJ2010:n mukana tulee myös Tampereen oma linjaopas: http://linjakartta.tampere.fi/


Jonka perusteella linja 90 ei mene Terälahtea pohjoisemmaksi, vaikka linjan nimessä tuo Kaanaa tuntuu toistuvasti esiintyvän.

Linjalla 6 on pysäkin 2526 Nokia koordinaatit taas mielenkiintoisessa paikassa, tosin samaa vaivaa on myös oikeasti Hatanpään valtatien varren pysäkkiä 2502 Hatanpään vt 25 käyttävillä vuoroilla (ps, tuo pysäkkikimppu varmaan voitaisiin nimetä uudelleen, kelpaisko Hatanpäänkatu?)

Linjalla 14 näyttää jostain syystä olevan lähtöpaikkana 1077 Lielahti, eikä "pysäkin kaikki linjat" toimi LISSU:ssa, koska todellisuudessa pysäkin pitäisi olla Harjuntausta 4 (1072). Toisaalta linjalla 27 on pysäkki 1070 Enqvistinkatu mennessä Ryydynpohjaan, jossa ei teknisesti voi käydä tekemättä u-käännöstä Enqvistinkadulla menemällä ohi Harjuntautan risteyksen. Tämä haamu on jo Parempi-järjestelmästä kaiketi saatu pois, mutta jostain syystä se on tänne pitänyt tunkea? Pysäkkiä käyttää oikeasti vain linja Y35.

Tässä nyt jotain huomioita, ilmeisesti palvelun laatu on toissijainen seikka?

----------


## Eppu

Mitenkähän linjaa K12 pitäisi kartan mukaan tulkita? Mistäköhän lähtien Ristinarkku on sijainnut Kalevan kirkon tuntumassa? Linjalla K26 näyttäisi myös olevan jotain häikkää. Ilmeisesti joukkoliikenneyksikössä ei sitten oteta turhaa ressiä siitä, että informaatio näkyisi aina asiakkaalle oikein. Se on nääs sitä asiakaslähtöisyyttä...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

Olisivatpa nyt poistaneet edes noita haamupysäkkejä, joista lähetin useampi viikko sitten palautetta. Esimerkiksi linjalla 25 on pysäkkipari Puistokaarila, jota ei fyysisesti ole ollut olemassa sen jälkeen, kun linjan pääte siirrettiin Raholasta Kaarilaan. (Tämä siis sijaitsi heti Kaarilankadun alkupäässä) Jopa autojen infojärjestelmä näyttää molempiin suuntiin tuon olemattoman pysäkin nimen. Samalla voisivat tuon Nokiantien varressa, Kaarilan aukion kohdalla, olevan Puistokaarila-pysäkin muuttaa takaisin nimelle Kaarila, jolla se esiintyy myös pysäkkipäreissä. Lännen puoleinen pysäkki onkin loogisesti nimellä Kaarila.  :Very Happy:  Luulisi infojärjestelmän sallivan samannimiset pysäkit lähekkäin, varsinkaan, kun ne eivät ole samalla reitillä...

Linjalta 3 puuttuu näemmä edelleen heti IKEA:n kiertoliittymän jälkeen Automiehenkadun varressa sijaitseva pysäkki Postitorvenkatu. Pysäkillä ainakin on linjan päreet, mutta pysäkkilistauksessa tätä ei silti ole koskaan näkynyt.

Ei tuon pysäkkidatan hallinnan nyt luulisi noin vaikeaa olevan...

----------


## ultrix

Entäs sitten Nekalantie 8? Pysäkki on fyysisesti noin osoitteessa Nekalantie 22, ja päreestä on otettu tarra "8" pois kummaltakin puolen.

----------


## killerpop

> Entäs sitten Nekalantie 8? Pysäkki on fyysisesti noin osoitteessa Nekalantie 22, ja päreestä on otettu tarra "8" pois kummaltakin puolen.


Tästä tulee kovasti mieleen yksi hyvin suosittu pysäkkiviritys ydinkeskustan välittömässä läheisyydessä, jossa on ilmeisesti päreet laitettu vääriin tolppiin alkujaan ja virhe sitten monistunut informaatiojärjestelmiä myöten.

Eli kaukoliikennepysäkissä lukee Itsenäisyydenkatu 6-8 ja se on on Itsenäisyydenkatu 10 kohdalla, kun taas paikallisliikennepysäkki on nimeltään Itsenäisyydenkatu 10, mutta sijaitsee Itsenäisyydenkatu 8 kohdalla  :Smile:  Jos yleisesti huonona pysäkkinimenä on ollut osoite, niin väärä osoite on vielä huonompi pysäkkinimi.

----------


## hylje

Ei tietojärjestelmästä saada haamuja pois, jos tietojärjestelmä pidetään haamujen vuoksi pois käytöstä. Netistä ja pysäkiltä näkyvät tiedot ovat omiaan tämäntapaiseen perusteelliseen tarkistukseen, johon tuskin mikään virkamiesorganisaatio itsekseen pyhittäisi miestyövuosia joita vastaavaan tarkistukseen vaaditaan pienelläkin tietomäärällä.

----------


## Rester

Juu, ihan ymmärrettävää, että noita ei ilman palautetta korjata, mutta tosiaan lähetin noita linjoja 3 ja 25 koskevan ilmoituksen Jolille useampi viikko sitten, ja sieltä luvattiin hoitaa asia kuntoon.  :Wink:  Noh, laitettu kuitenkin taas uudelleen.

Linja Y16 tullessaan Lentävänniemestä Keskustorin suuntaan ajaa Lentävänniemenkadun jälkeen suoraan Lielahdenkatua aina Pohtolankadulle saakka. Linjakartta-palvelun mukaan se kuitenkin ajaa myös tällöin Vähäniemenkatua, vaikkakaan tälle pätkälle ei näytetä yhtään pysäkkiä. Tämähän ilmeisesti aikanaan siirrettiin ajamaan Lielahdenkatua pitkin, koska Pohtolankadulle rakennettiin keskikoroke, joka käytännössä esti bussilla kääntymisen Vähäniemenkadun suunnasta oikealle. Nykyäänhän tuo olisi taas mahdollista siirtää oikeastikin tuolle näytetylle reitille Lielahdenkadun "sakkolenkin" sijaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei tietojärjestelmästä saada haamuja pois, jos tietojärjestelmä pidetään haamujen vuoksi pois käytöstä. Netistä ja pysäkiltä näkyvät tiedot ovat omiaan tämäntapaiseen perusteelliseen tarkistukseen


Eli käyttäjien (asiakkaiden) tulisi olla järjestelmien betatestaajia, kuten on jo vuosia sitten ollut Nokian puhelimissa? Päästetään julkiseksi keskeneräiset palvelut, kun ei ole resursseja tehdä kunnollista aineistoa ja/tai testata niiden toimivuutta?

Printattujen linjakarttojen osaltahan virheet näki hyvin helposti, mutta esim tässä nyt julkaistussa palvelussa ei edes ole niin paljoa tietosisältöä, etteikö sitä kerkeisi parissa tunnissa katsomaan läpi.

----------


## hylje

Mielummin rikkinäinen tuote jota jotkut voivat käyttää kuin tuote jota kukaan ei käytä. 

Utopiassa IT-projektit testataan perusteelliseti loppuun ennen julkaisua ja tuotantokäyttöä.

Rajallisten resurssien Suomessa on useita IT-projekteja jotka ovat myöhästyneet vuosia, parhaimmillaan jo yli vuosikymmenen. Maksatko mielelläsi verovaroistasi projektin, jota kukaan ei ikinä voi käyttää koska kehitys kestää ja valmis tuote on vanhentunut?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tästä palvelusta on jäänyt beta-merkintä pois! Tuossa autojen reaaliaikaisessa seurannassa on selvästi kerrottu, että kyseessä on beta-vaiheessa oleva palvelu. Vaikka se näyttäisi toimivan huomattavan paljon paremmin, kuin tuo reitti-info. Sinällään on ihan ok laittaa beta-tasoisiakin palveluja jakoon sillä ajatuksella että eihän se ole keneltäkään pois. Innokkaille käyttäjille noista on iloa ja kehittäjäorganisaatio saa hyvää palautetta. Mutta kyllä ne pitäisi selkeästi merkitä beta-versioiksi ja myöskin lähteä siitä, että ne eivät ole ensisijaisia informaatiokanavia.

Itse järjestelmän epäonnistumisena en tätä pitäisi, koska sen ensisijainen tarkoitus on muualla ja matkustajainformaatio netissä on järjestelmän mahdollistama lisäpalvelu.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Juu, ihan ymmärrettävää, että noita ei ilman palautetta korjata, mutta tosiaan lähetin noita linjoja 3 ja 25 koskevan ilmoituksen Jolille useampi viikko sitten, ja sieltä luvattiin hoitaa asia kuntoon.  Noh, laitettu kuitenkin taas uudelleen.
> ...


Valitusosoite oli väärä.  Linja-autoseman kellojen väärästä ajasta (melkein 2 min jäljessä) valitin puolentoista vuoden aikana useita kertoja useille henkilölle Matkahuollossa.  Mitään ei tapahtunut.  Aamulehden kautta asia hoitui vuorokaudessa.

----------


## ultrix

Uuden infojärjestelmän asiakasrajapinnan isoin ongelma on mielstäni se, että mobiilikäyttö on onnettoman tahmaista. Mikä tahansa Google Maps-APIa käyttävä kartta toimii mobiili-Webkit-selaimissa (Android, iOS) erinomaisesti luontevalla kartan pyyhkäisyskrollauksella ja nipistyszoomauksella, kun taas Logican poropietarikartta ei ymmärrä kosketusnäyttöeleitä yhtään.

Sinänsä IJ2010 on agnostinen käytettävän käyttöliittymän suhteen, että nuo siniset pallurat on mahdollista saada myös Google Maps-kartalle (ja ylläpitäjänäkymä onkin Google Maps-pohjainen, BTW).

----------


## late-

> Mikä tahansa Google Maps-APIa käyttävä kartta toimii mobiili-Webkit-selaimissa (Android, iOS) erinomaisesti luontevalla kartan pyyhkäisyskrollauksella ja nipistyszoomauksella, kun taas Logican poropietarikartta ei ymmärrä kosketusnäyttöeleitä yhtään.


Logican poropietarikartta näyttää kuitenkin olevan OpenLayersilla tehty. OpenLayersin mobiilitukea pitäisi varmaankin parantaa. Google Mapsia en sinänsä pitäisi minään avoimuuden perikuvana, vaikka hyvin tuettu onkin. Todellista avoimuutta on (olisi) tarjota rajapinta suoraan palvelun tietoaineistoon.

----------


## ultrix

Joo, näin näyttäisi todella olevan. 

Löysin OpenLayersin mobiili-iteraation, joka toimii varsin kivasti: OpenLayers Mobile  mahtaakohan määrittelyssä olla mobiilikarttaliittymän luominen?

----------


## ultrix

Tein tällaisen virityksen käyttäen pohjana OpenLayers-kosketuskäyttöliittymäesimerkkiä ja Lissua:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/kestinen/lissu/

Käyttöliittymä toimii iPhonella mukavasti, mutta vielä ongelmana on "pampuloiden" puuttuminen, eli tuollaisenaan ei ole vielä käyttökelpoinen. Pampulat näkyvät, kun ajan tuon lissu.html:n javascripteineen omalta koneelta, mutta heti kun olen uploadannut sen Saunalahden serverille, niin ei toimikaan.   :Confused:

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Järjestelmän kuljettajanäyttöä voisi parantaa.  Onnettoman pientä tekstiä ja mahdottoman suuret rivinvälit.  Keski-ikäinen keskimittainen kuljettaja ei pysty lukemaan näytöltä seuraavan pysäkin nimeä.  Lukulaseille näyttö on liian kaukana.  Ajolaseilla ei moista virsikirjan pränttiä näe.  Näytössä olisi tilaa neljä kertaa korkeammalle fontille.

Kuljettaja ei näe pysäkkimerkissä, eikä matkustajanäytössä, eikä kuljettajanäytössä olevaa pysäkin nimeä.  Matkustajien palvelemiseksi kuljettajan olisi hyvä oppia pysäkkien nimet.  Harva kuljettaja viitsii pyöräillä vapaa-aikanaan opetellakseen pysäkkien nimet.

Vanhaan järjestelmään nähden on selvä parannus se, että pysäkillä seistessä näytetään sen, eikä seuraavan pysäkin nimi.  Vanhassa järjestelmässä luki Keskustorilla seistessä "Koskipuisto", ja Hämeensillalla siihen vaihtui "Rautatieasema".

----------


## deepthroat

> Järjestelmän kuljettajanäyttöä voisi parantaa.  Onnettoman pientä tekstiä ja mahdottoman suuret rivinvälit.  Keski-ikäinen keskimittainen kuljettaja ei pysty lukemaan näytöltä seuraavan pysäkin nimeä.  Lukulaseille näyttö on liian kaukana.  Ajolaseilla ei moista virsikirjan pränttiä näe.  Näytössä olisi tilaa neljä kertaa korkeammalle fontille.
> 
> Kuljettaja ei näe pysäkkimerkissä, eikä matkustajanäytössä, eikä kuljettajanäytössä olevaa pysäkin nimeä.  Matkustajien palvelemiseksi kuljettajan olisi hyvä oppia pysäkkien nimet.  Harva kuljettaja viitsii pyöräillä vapaa-aikanaan opetellakseen pysäkkien nimet.
> 
> Vanhaan järjestelmään nähden on selvä parannus se, että pysäkillä seistessä näytetään sen, eikä seuraavan pysäkin nimi.  Vanhassa järjestelmässä luki Keskustorilla seistessä "Koskipuisto", ja Hämeensillalla siihen vaihtui "Rautatieasema".


Meidän yhtiössä on kuljettajanäytöt viety katonrajaan, eli seuraapa nyt sitä sitten ajaessa... Muuten, miksi järjestelmässä olevaa ns. hätänappia ei ole haluttu ottaa käyttöön ? Olisikohan se nyt niin kauhean suuri kustannus ollut ostaa hätäkutsu palvelut esim. vartiointiliikkeeltä? Järjestelmästähän olisi paikannustiedotkin irronneet tarvittaessa. Nythän Paunun ja Länsilinjojen kuljettajat ovat häiriö- ja väkivaltatilanteissa ainoastaan kuljettajien omien mahdollisten matkapuhelinten varassa, koska autoissa ei ole tuottajan järjestämiä viestiyhteyksiä, vaikka moiset tuotantosopimuksessa vaaditaan, pl. linjat 7 ja 27 joiden autoissa Paunulla on Veolian peruja olevat puhelimet.

----------


## Rester

Myös TKL:n autoissa tuo näyttö on asennettu katonrajaan, eli hirveämmin tuota näyttöä ei ajon aikana pysty tiirailemaan. Toisin tänään oli erään auton järjestelmään asennettu päivitys, joka suurensi fonttia monella pykälällä, lisäksi uutena oli tullut yönäyttö-painike, jota painamalla tausta muuttui mustaksi ja teksti vihreäksi. Samalla tosin hälytyspainike oli kadonnut kokonaan. Noinkohan tuota ominaisuutta ei aiota ottaa ollenkaan käyttöön...? Tämä oli tosin vasta yhdessä autossa, ilmeisesti pientä tuotetestausta ensin... :P

Ja mitä noihin pysäkkien vaihtumiseen tulee, niin monet kerrat olen tuijottanut keskustorilla Koskipuiston nimeä.  :Wink:  Kaikkihan riippuu siitä, miten moneen satelliittiin GPS saa yhteyden. Hämeenkadun kaltaisessa kuilussa kovin tarkkaan paikannukseen on vaikea päästä.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ...
> Ja mitä noihin pysäkkien vaihtumiseen tulee, niin monet kerrat olen tuijottanut keskustorilla Koskipuiston nimeä.  Kaikkihan riippuu siitä, miten moneen satelliittiin GPS saa yhteyden. Hämeenkadun kaltaisessa kuilussa kovin tarkkaan paikannukseen on vaikea päästä.


Kannattaisi ottaa auton matkamittari avuksi GPS:n katvepaikoissa.  Millä muulla tavalla tunnelissa pystyy paikan selvittämään?  Radiosignaali saadaan tunneliin ja ulos sieltä tukiasematekniikalla.  Satelliittipaikannus ei tukiaseman läpi kuitenkaan toimi, koska yhteys satelliittiin ei kulje lyhintä, suoraa reittiä.  

Koko GPS:n ottaminen mukaan järjestelmään on rastaiden metsästämistä tykillä.  Linja-auton paikka linjalla on yksikäsitteisesti määriteltävissä reittitiedon ja matkamittauksen perusteella.  Mittauksen ei edes tarvitse olla kovin tarkka, jos järjestelmä edes joskus saa tiedon, että nyt ollaan jollain pysäkillä, ja aina tiedon, että nyt ollaan päätepysäkillä.  Jos mittaus on liian epätarkka, voi linjalla 17 tulla virhe pysäkin Kässälä jälkeen pysäkkien Leinolankatu 8 ja Leinolankatu 18 suhteen.  Mahtavatko olla Tampereen pisin ja lyhin pysäkinväli, ja vielä peräkkäin.

----------


## hylje

Matkamittarin käyttö sijaintitietona on epävarmaa ennen kaikkea bussin kääntyvien etupyörien takia. Riippuu kuljettajasta, kuljettajan mielentilasta ja muusta liikenteestä mitä ajolinjaa tosiasiallisesti käytetään. Bussilla on vielä mahdollista ohittaa pysäkkejä kokonaan, joka muuttaa ajolinjaa ja hävittää samalla yhden kiintopisteen. Pysäkille pysähtyminenkin voi tapahtua monessa eri kohdassa riippuen muusta liikenteestä, matkustajista ja kuljettajasta.

Muuttujien suuri määrä johtaa siihen, että bussin pituuden tarkkuudella luotettava tulos saadaan korkeintaan muutamaksi minuutiksi ennen tilanteen nollaamista kiintopisteessä. Riittävä tarkkuus ja luottamus tarkkuuteen ovat oleellisia, että paikannusta voidaan yleensä hyödyntää.

Edullinen GPS-antenni ei todellakaan ole liioittelua.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ...bussin pituuden tarkkuudella luotettava tulos saadaan...


Plus/miinus puolen pysäkinvälin tarkkuus riittää.  Ei kirvesmies tarvitse mikrometriä.  Systeemiä voidaan jatkuvasti opettaa mm. adaptiivisen säädön ja sumean logiikan keinoin, kaikkea informaatiota, esim. ovien aukiolotietoa ja jarruvaloa käyttäen.  Matkamittari voi mitata hitaimmin pyörivän pyörän mukaan, jarruvalon palaessa nopeimmin pyörivän pyörän, ettei jarruluisto ja ruopiminen vaikuta.  Sisä/ulkokaarrejuttu ei yhdellä pysäkinvälillä ole merkitsevä.   Adaptiivinen säätö on ikivanha mittaus- ja säätötekniikan menetelmä, sumealla logiikalla ei ole kolmeakymmentä vuotta vanhempaa historiaa.  

Hannu Pyssysalo ent. Koivumäki
  Linja-autonkuljettaja, Länsilinjat liikenne Oy
  Oravanpyörästä hypännyt insinööri, mittaus- ja säätötekniikka, Jyväskylän teknillinen oppilaitos 1985.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaikenlaista gps-pohjaista tekniikkaa saa lähes suoraan kaupan hyllystä, eikä se ole kovin kallista. Samoin myös ohjelmistopuolella, paljon valmiita strandardikomponentteja. Olettaisin, että tällaisen järjestelmän toteutus gps-pohjaiseksi on yksinkertaisesti edullisinta, nopeinta ja riskit teknisistä ongelmista pienimmät. Muistaakseni Helsingissä on raitiovaunujen seurantaan käytetty ehdottamallasi tavalla matkamittaria, koska gps-paikannus ei toimi riittävän hyvin muutamin paikoin. Täällä foorumilla oli puhetta asiasta, ja jos oikein muistan, kaikenlaista ongelmaa riitti.

----------


## ultrix

> Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaikenlaista gps-pohjaista tekniikkaa saa lähes suoraan kaupan hyllystä, eikä se ole kovin kallista. Samoin myös ohjelmistopuolella, paljon valmiita strandardikomponentteja. Olettaisin, että tällaisen järjestelmän toteutus gps-pohjaiseksi on yksinkertaisesti edullisinta, nopeinta ja riskit teknisistä ongelmista pienimmät. Muistaakseni Helsingissä on raitiovaunujen seurantaan käytetty ehdottamallasi tavalla matkamittaria, koska gps-paikannus ei toimi riittävän hyvin muutamin paikoin. Täällä foorumilla oli puhetta asiasta, ja jos oikein muistan, kaikenlaista ongelmaa riitti.


No hitto, vaikka (jailbreakattu) iPhone kiinni systeemiin, laitteen paikannus kun perustuu sekä GPS:ään että tukiasemiin, jolloin ollaan enintään kymmenien metrien tarkkuudella. Uutena perusmalli (3GS) maksanee jotain 400  miinus alvi, ja suhteessa kymmenien tuhansien eurojen linja-auton hankintakustannuksiin puhutaan ihan maapähkinöistä.

----------


## Rester

Omasta mielestäni on hieman yliampuvaa yrittää saada bussin sijainti näyttämään metrin tarkkuudella oikein varsinkaan, kun sille ei käytännössä ole ainakaan nykyisessä järjestelmässä tarvetta. Nykyisellään IJ2010 päivittää sijaintinsa kerran sekunnissa, joten lähtisin ennemmin pienentämään tätä päivitysväliä ennenkuin edes harkitsisin mitään lisäkilkkeitä rinnalle.  :Wink:  Olisihan se tietenkin hienoa nähdä kartalta tarkalleen, milloin linjuri viilettää oman kotitalon ohi, mutta juurikaan muuta hyötyä en tähän hätään keksi: Hämeenkadulle kun ei ole tulossa liva-etuuksia, ja pysäkkejäkin tuossa on vain 2-3 kpl, joiden päivittyminen sekunnilleen oikeaan aikaan ei liene niin kriittistä.

Mitään ylimääräisiä puhelinkilkkeitä tuohon tuskin tarvittaisiin, IJ2010:ssä kun itsessäänkin on 3G-modeemi, jolla todennäköisesti tuo paikannus niin haluttaessa onnistuisi tarkemminkin.

Okei, tuossa pysäkkien päivittymisessä on joskus ajoittain isompiakin viiveitä, mutta uskoisin sen enimmäkseen johtuvan vain taustajärjestelmän lagaamisesta, GPS-koordinaatit kun päivittyvät noina aikoinakin täysin normaalivauhdilla.

----------


## late-

> Plus/miinus puolen pysäkinvälin tarkkuus riittää.


Muut liikkujat varmasti kiittävät, kun valoetuudet tilataan pysäkinvälin tarkkuudella. Sikäli tosin eivät kiitä, että valoetuuksia ei sillä tavalla tulisi lainkaan. Liikennevalojen ohjaus on sekuntipeliä ja palveluksia valoilta saa vain sopeutumalla pelin sääntöihin. Valoetuuksien kuittauksen osalta viivettä mitataan millisekunneissa.

Bussin jokaisen pyörän instrumentointi takometrillä olisi myös kiinnostava harjoitus, joka ei ehkä sittenkään ole yksinkertaisempaa kuin GPS-vastaanottimen asentaminen. GPS muuten toimii silloinkin, kun bussi poistuu reitiltään. Pelkkään matkamittaukseen pohjautuva järjestelmä näyttää iloisesti metrien perusteella seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vaikka mentäisiin täysin vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitään ylimääräisiä puhelinkilkkeitä tuohon tuskin tarvittaisiin, IJ2010:ssä kun itsessäänkin on 3G-modeemi, jolla todennäköisesti tuo paikannus niin haluttaessa onnistuisi tarkemminkin.


No toisaalta, miksipä ei iPhone tai muu älykännykkä voisi toimia kuljettajan näyttönä? Handsfree-telakoituneena kuljettajan kojelautaan, mikä on luontevin paikka laitteelle.




> GPS muuten toimii silloinkin, kun bussi poistuu reitiltään. Pelkkään matkamittaukseen pohjautuva järjestelmä näyttää iloisesti metrien perusteella seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vaikka mentäisiin täysin vastakkaiseen suuntaan.


Tätä ei ole ihan täysin ymmärretty, mutta tämän pitäisi olla yksi infojärjestelmän tärkeimmistä tehtävistä: ymmärtää, kun poistutaan vakioreitiltä, ymmärtää, että ollaan poikkeusreitillä X ja listata pysäkit sen mukaisesti (liukuvalla "POIKKEUSREITTI"-huomautuksella matkustajanäytössä).

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tätä ei ole ihan täysin ymmärretty, mutta tämän pitäisi olla yksi infojärjestelmän tärkeimmistä tehtävistä: ymmärtää, kun poistutaan vakioreitiltä, ymmärtää, että ollaan poikkeusreitillä X ja listata pysäkit sen mukaisesti (liukuvalla "POIKKEUSREITTI"-huomautuksella matkustajanäytössä).


Ei taida olla vain kovin helppo toteuttaa, koska poikkeusreittien määrähän on ääretön (riippuen missä reitti katkeaa ja mistä syystä). Toki ennakoidut poikkeusreitit voidaan luoda (kuten tyypilliset Keskustorin kierrot kuten esimerkiksi 6.12.2011), mutta odottamattomien reittimuutosten ennakointi lienee mahdotonta jopa Tampereen kaupunkialueen kokoisella alueella varianttien määrän kasvaessa niin suureksi suhteessa todennäköiseen käyttätarpeeseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei taida olla vain kovin helppo toteuttaa, koska poikkeusreittien määrähän on ääretön (riippuen missä reitti katkeaa ja mistä syystä). Toki ennakoidut poikkeusreitit voidaan luoda (kuten tyypilliset Keskustorin kierrot kuten esimerkiksi 6.12.2011), mutta odottamattomien reittimuutosten ennakointi lienee mahdotonta jopa Tampereen kaupunkialueen kokoisella alueella varianttien määrän kasvaessa niin suureksi suhteessa todennäköiseen käyttätarpeeseen.


Peruspoikkeusreittejähän on kaksi: Ratinan sillan ja Satakunnansillan kautta. Poikkeusreitit ovat vuodesta toiseen vakioita aina KeskustorinKoskipuiston seudun ollessa kävelyalueena, joten infojärjestelmän pitäisi tunnistaa, milloin ollaan syystä tai toisesta poikkeusreitillä, ja alkuvaiheessa se voisi tapahtua ajastamalla/nappia painamalla, jos infojärjestelmässä tämä olisi speksattuna.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Peruspoikkeusreittejähän on kaksi: Ratinan sillan ja Satakunnansillan kautta. Poikkeusreitit ovat vuodesta toiseen vakioita aina KeskustorinKoskipuiston seudun ollessa kävelyalueena, joten infojärjestelmän pitäisi tunnistaa, milloin ollaan syystä tai toisesta poikkeusreitillä, ja alkuvaiheessa se voisi tapahtua ajastamalla/nappia painamalla, jos infojärjestelmässä tämä olisi speksattuna.


Periaatteessa kaksi, mutta nyt itsenäisyyspäivänäkin oli osalla vuoroista käytössä "kolmas" peruspoikkeureitti kun Ratinan silta ei ollut käytettävissä ja osa normaalisti Ratinan kautta poikkeusreittiä kulkevista vuoroista joutui ajamaan myöskin Satakunnankadun kautta. Ehkä nuo keskustan poikkeusreitit voi ja kannattaa ohjelmoida, mutta kyllä muiden poikkeusreittien ennakointi ja ohjelmointi lienee tarpeetonta resurssien tuhlaamista.

----------


## ultrix

> Periaatteessa kaksi, mutta nyt itsenäisyyspäivänäkin oli osalla vuoroista käytössä "kolmas" peruspoikkeureitti kun Ratinan silta ei ollut käytettävissä ja osa normaalisti Ratinan kautta poikkeusreittiä kulkevista vuoroista joutui ajamaan myöskin Satakunnankadun kautta. Ehkä nuo keskustan poikkeusreitit voi ja kannattaa ohjelmoida, mutta kyllä muiden poikkeusreittien ennakointi ja ohjelmointi lienee tarpeetonta resurssien tuhlaamista.


Muut poikkeusreitit ovat yleensä katuremonteista johtuvia, jolloin ne poikkeusreitit kannattaisi ohjelmoida samalla kun ylipäätään varaudutaan liikennekatkoon osuudella X-Y.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Muut poikkeusreitit ovat yleensä katuremonteista johtuvia, jolloin ne poikkeusreitit kannattaisi ohjelmoida samalla kun ylipäätään varaudutaan liikennekatkoon osuudella X-Y.


On olemassa myös tulipaloista (esim. McDonaldsin palo), liikenneonnettomuuksista ja muista syistä johtuvia äkillisiä liikenteen poikkeusreittejä, joiden ohjelmointiin ja varautumiseen ei ole nähdäkseni mitään järkeä (hyöty/työkustanne). Samoin kannattaako lyhytkestoista (esim. alle vuorokauden) mittaisia katuremonteista johtuvia poikkeusreittejä ohjelmoida? Jos se on helppo ja halpa tehdä, saattaa hyöty/työkustannerakenne sitä tukea mutta muuten uskon suurimman osan olevan niin vähäistä hyödyltään suhteessa tehtävään työhön ja sen kustannukseen että niitä ei kannata tehdä. Pitkäkestoiset poikkeamareitit (kesto vähintään kuukaudesta ylöspäin) ovat sitten siinä ja siinä, tietämättä järjestelmän editoitavuutta ja sen kustannetta. Tietysti on muistettava aiheuttaako varautuminen muihin poikkeamareitteihin ongelmia olemassaolevien reittien toimivuudessa yms.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Poikkeusreittiin tai reitiltä eksymiseen voi reagoida yksinkertaisesti joko kirjoittamalla näytölle "Poikkeusreitti", tahi vähän mutkikkaammin kirjoittamalla siihen seuraavan pysäkin nimi ja kysymysmerkki, pysäkin paikkatiedon sekä auton paikka- ja suuntatiedon perusteella.  Tilapäiset pysäkit tietenkin syötetään järjestelmään merkin pystytysvaiheessa.

----------


## Rester

Liikennevaloetuuksia on kyllä kiitettävästi saatu parannettua kiitettävästi. Hatanpään vt:llä on kaikissa valoristeyksissä etuusohjelmointi; käytännössä myöhässä oleva bussi saa tulosuunnasta riippumatta vihreää valoa alle 10s odotusajalla; linja 6 monessa paikassa käytännössä välittömästi risteystä lähestyessään. Valoetuuksia on myös monessa risteyksessä, joissa ei noita "vilkkuvaloja" ole vielä asennettuna, että ne eivät kerro koko totuutta näistä bussimyönteisistä valoista.  :Smile:  Pääväylistä enää Teiskontieltä puuttuu tuo valopilkkuohjelmointi kokonaan.

----------


## kalle.

> Pääväylistä enää Teiskontieltä puuttuu tuo valopilkkuohjelmointi kokonaan.


Taitaa ikävä kyllä vaan käydä niin, että Teiskontieltä etuisuudet jäävätkin puuttumaan, ainakin toistaiseksi. Teiskontie kun onpi kai ELY:n (tai joku vastaava) ohjauksessa eikä T:reen kaupungin ja ainakaan vielä ei siellä ole haluttu lähteä etuisuusprojektiin mukaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Taitaa ikävä kyllä vaan käydä niin, että Teiskontieltä etuisuudet jäävätkin puuttumaan, ainakin toistaiseksi. Teiskontie kun onpi kai ELY:n (tai joku vastaava) ohjauksessa eikä T:reen kaupungin ja ainakaan vielä ei siellä ole haluttu lähteä etuisuusprojektiin mukaan.


Kahvipöytäkeskustelussa kaupungin virkamiesten kanssa olen kuullut, että tämä on ollut jonkinasteinen piilopoliittinen päätös à la Höyssä. Etuudet olivat kuulemmat tulossa, mutta tyyliin edellisenä päivänä kuin ne olisi asennettu, joku ELY:n virkamies kiirehti kieltämään, että mitään joukkoliikenne-etuuksiahan ei valtion tielle tule.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kahvipöytäkeskustelussa kaupungin virkamiesten kanssa olen kuullut, että tämä on ollut jonkinasteinen piilopoliittinen päätös à la Höyssä. Etuudet olivat kuulemmat tulossa, mutta tyyliin edellisenä päivänä kuin ne olisi asennettu, joku ELY:n virkamies kiirehti kieltämään, että mitään joukkoliikenne-etuuksiahan ei valtion tielle tule.


Mitenköhän hyvin tämä on linjassa valtion liikennepolitiikan kanssa? Voiko yksittäisellä virkamiehellä olla oma liikennepolitiikka? Ja vieläpä virkamiehellä joka istuu työnsä ohella päättämässä tällaisista asioista yhdyskuntalautakunnassa ja valtuustossa?

Muistetaan sekin että ko. virkamies oli omien sanojensakin mukaan valmistelemassa saman tienpätkän parannussuunnitelmaa, jossa joukkoliikenteen houkuttavuus tuhotaan täysin hajottamalla nykyinen yksi TAYS:in pysäkki kahdeksi niin että kaupungin suuntaan mennessä pitää arpoa mistäköhän seuraava bussi tulee. Ja kulku pysäkeille alikulkutunnelin kautta kun suojatiet poistetaan. Turha sanoakaan että myös kävelymatka metreissä mitattuna pitenee.

Samasta lähteestä lienee myös linjaus siitä, että valtion tiellehän ei raitiotietä saa tuoda.

Taustoitan vielä mainitsemalla että kyseinen henkilö ja allekirjoittanut ovat olleet napit vastakkain AL:n yleisönosastossa jo kymmenkunta vuotta sitten, ja kirjoitustensa perusteella kyseessä on yksi ratikan raivokkaimmista vastustajista ja disinformaation jakajista.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitenköhän hyvin tämä on linjassa valtion liikennepolitiikan kanssa? Voiko yksittäisellä virkamiehellä olla oma liikennepolitiikka? Ja vieläpä virkamiehellä joka istuu työnsä ohella päättämässä tällaisista asioista yhdyskuntalautakunnassa ja valtuustossa?


Nyt en tiedä henkilötasolla, kuka tämän käskyn on antanut, mutta tyyli on ollut "höyssämäinen", pardon my French. Jos nimeltämainittu henkilö on mainittu syyttä suotta, ottakoon minuun yhteyttä ja oikaisen asian täällä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt en tiedä henkilötasolla, kuka tämän käskyn on antanut, mutta tyyli on ollut "höyssämäinen", pardon my French. Jos nimeltämainittu henkilö on mainittu syyttä suotta, ottakoon minuun yhteyttä ja oikaisen asian täällä.


Muotoilen siinä tapauksessa retorisen kysymykseni hieman toisin: Voiko yksittäisellä ELY:llä olla oma liikennepolitiikka? Ja onko tämä linjassa valtakunnan liikennepolitiikan kanssa?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Teiskontie kun onpi kai ELY:n (tai joku vastaava) ohjauksessa eikä T:reen kaupungin ja ainakaan vielä ei siellä ole haluttu lähteä etuisuusprojektiin mukaan.


 Kyllä, Liik-enne-vira-sto toimii asiassa jarrumiehenä. Sama koskee käsittääkseni myös Paasikiventietä.

----------


## ultrix

ELY:n virkamies vastasi tiedusteluuni näin:

"Olemme selvittäneet joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toteuttamismahdollisuuksia ko. tielle. Mikäli liikennevalojen joukkoliikenne-etuudet otettaisiin käyttöön lyhentäisi se ruuhka-aikana linja-autojen matka-aikoja mutta vastaavasti lisäisi valtatien nykyisiä ruuhkia merkittävästi. Valtateillä on erityismerkitys pitkänmatkaisessa liikenteessä ja elinkeinoelämän kuljetuksissa, joka on huomioitava kokonaisvaikutuksia arvioitaessa. Siksi pidämme parempana vaihtoehtona ko. jaksoilla joukkoliikennekaistojen rakentamisen, joka ei aiheuta kitkaa muulle liikenteelle, mutta parantaa joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä liikennevaloetuuksia enemmän. "

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rester

Samalla logiikalla ilmeisesti Teiskontien "liva-valoille" näytetään punaista valoa elyn suunnalta? Tosin näiden osalta olisi hauska kuulla järkiperäinen perustelu, bussikaistojahan ei tuolla tiellä ole suunnitteilla käsittääkseni kuin Kuntokadun ja Lääkärinkadun välille? Näidenkään toteuttamisen (lue: rahoituksen hankkimisen) kanssa ei turhaa kiirettä tunnuta pitävän.

Muutenkin Teiskontie on kaukana joukkoliikenneystävällisestä väylästä. Otetaanpa esimerkiksi pysäkkipari Irjalankadun risteyksessä:

Itäänpäin ajettaessa pysäkki:

1) rakennettu mutkaan oikealle kaartuvaan mutkaan niin, ettei takaatulevaa liikennettä tahdo nähdä kummastakaan peilistä (kohdassa 70 km/h rajoitus)

2) autoa ei saa kokonaan mahtumaan pysäkille, vaan se jää väkisinkin osittain ajoradalle

3) jos autoa yrittääkin sovittaa rotvallin suuntaiseksi, oikeanpuoleinen peili kajahtaa pysäkkimerkkiin.  :Very Happy:  

Tähän päivään mennessä en ole ymmärtänyt, miksei tätä ole rakennettu samaan tyyliin kuin esim. Tenniskeskuksen pysäkkiparia, eli "pysäkkikaista" alkaisi heti risteyksen jälkeen, jolloin olisi edes teoriassa mahdollista saada auto suoraksi pysäkille. Tilaa tässä kyllä olisi, risteyksen kohdalla on viherkaistale sekä "ylileveä" kevytväylä.

Kaupungin suuntaan menevä pysäkki on puolestaan reunakiveltään niin korkea, että ilman korinnostoa keula ottaa tähän reunukseen iloisesti kiinni.  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tähän päivään mennessä en ole ymmärtänyt, miksei tätä ole rakennettu samaan tyyliin kuin esim. Tenniskeskuksen pysäkkiparia, eli "pysäkkikaista" alkaisi heti risteyksen jälkeen, jolloin olisi edes teoriassa mahdollista saada auto suoraksi pysäkille. Tilaa tässä kyllä olisi, risteyksen kohdalla on viherkaistale sekä "ylileveä" kevytväylä.
> 
> Kaupungin suuntaan menevä pysäkki on puolestaan reunakiveltään niin korkea, että ilman korinnostoa keula ottaa tähän reunukseen iloisesti kiinni.


Taitaa olla niin, että Tenniskeskuksen risteyksessä on lähimenneisyydessä tehty isompi perusparannus ja samassa yhteydessä pysäkitkin on rakennettu nykystandardien mukaisiksi. Ihan varmasti sama tehdään tuossakin risteyksessä, jos jonain päivänä sitä saneerataan. Mutta Teiskontie tosiaan kuuluu valtion vastuulle ja ex-tiepiirillä riittää muitakin parannuskohteita jonoksi asti. Esimerkiksi rapistuvat maantiesillat työllistävät ja vievät rahat pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Yleensäkin ex-tiepiireissä ei niin joukkoliikennettä ajatella, vaan pääpaino on liikenneturvallisuudella, toissijaisesti liikenteen sujuvuudessa. Parastahan olisi, jos tuo tiepätkä voitaisiin siirtää kaupungin haltuun.

Tämä on oikein ikävä tilanne jo siksikin, että Teiskontietä palvelee käytännössä runkolinjamainen yhteys tiheine vuoroväleineen, mutta heikkotasoiset pysäkit ja pysäkkijärjestelyt heikentävät yhteyden käytettävyyttä, jolloin hyvä palvelu menee osin hukkaan. Melkeinpä veikkaisin, että silloin kun nuo pysäkit on tehty, kaupungin sisäisiä linjoja ei ole tuossa edes kulkenut. Ehkäpä perinteiselle seutuliikenteen kalustolle, kaksiakselisille ja korkealattiaisille linjureille tuo paikka ei olekaan niin ongelmallinen?

----------


## Rester

Liikennevaloetuuksia on nyt lisäilty nyt mm. Aitolahdentien sekä Sammonkadun liittymiin. Näinollen kaikilla Sammonkatua ajavilla linjoilla on etuudet kaikissa liikennevaloristeyksissä aina Sammon aukiolle saakka. Linjalla 6 näin on tosin ollut jo jonkin aikaa, lisäksi 6:lla on valoetuuksissa "etuotto-oikeus", eli tämä saa etuudet joka risteyksessä aina ensimmäisenä.

Varsinkin tuo Mäentakusenkadun liittymän valoetuudet nopeuttavat varsinkin suunnassaan vasemmalle kääntyviä vuoroja usealla minuutilla, ei nimittäin aiemmin ollut mitenkään harvinaista, että ruuhka-aikana vasemmalle kääntymiseen tarvittiin ainakin kahdet vihreät valot ennenkuin risteyksestä pääsi lävitse.

----------


## Elias

Ilmeisesti autoissa oleva Mobitec-pysäkkinäyttö on alkanut näyttää seuraavan pysäkin lisäksi kellonaikaa, näin ainakin kahdessa autossa. Vanhat autojen kellot tiettävästi kuitenkin vielä toiminnassa.

----------


## Rester

> En nyt ole aivan varma, kuuluisiko tämä viesti tuohon "informaatiojärjestelmä"-ketjuun vai tähän, mutta kirjoitanpa tähän:
> 
> Ilmeisesti autoissa oleva Mobitec-pysäkkinäyttö on alkanut näyttää seuraavan pysäkin lisäksi kellonaikaa, näin ainakin kahdessa autossa. Vanhat autojen kellot tiettävästi kuitenkin vielä toiminnassa.


Käsittääkseni päivitys on ajettu (tai tullaan lähipäivinä ajamaan) kaikkien autojen IJ2010-järjestelmään. Pysäkkinäytöissä oleva aika siis tulee Pusatec-järjestelmästä, eli kellot alkavat näyttämään kaikki samaa, "Jolin virallista aikaa".

Bussien omille kelloille annetaan "pimennyslupa" sen jälkeen, kunhan nykyinen kellonäyttö on ollut hetken aikaa testikäytössä.

----------


## ultrix

Eilisestä alkaen feature ollut käytössä, ensibongaukseni linjalta 15 noin klo 17. Kritiikkiä: esteettömyys ei toteudu, sillä heikkonäköinen ei erota kumpaakaan riviä. Melkein parempi olisi, jos olisivat samalla rivillä, olettaen pysäkkinimiuudistuksen toteutuvan.

----------


## Rester

> Eilisestä alkaen feature ollut käytössä, ensibongaukseni linjalta 15 noin klo 17. Kritiikkiä: esteettömyys ei toteudu, sillä heikkonäköinen ei erota kumpaakaan riviä. Melkein parempi olisi, jos olisivat samalla rivillä, olettaen pysäkkinimiuudistuksen toteutuvan.


Samalle riville laittamista oli ilmeisesti kokeiltu, mutta "alkuperäisellä" isolla fontilla olisi joutunut lyhyitäkin nimiä skrollaamaan, joka ei puolestaan (kuuleman mukaan) näyttänyt käytännössä kovinkaan hyvältä. Tämä siis lienee jonkinlainen kompromissi näistä eri vaihtoehdoista.

Vähintäänkin lihavointi ja keskittäminen parantaisi tätä mielestäni huomattavasti.

----------


## Elias

Tältä siis näyttää uusi systeemi:



Mielestäni teksti on kyllä aivan liian ohueella kirjoitettu. Autossa Möttö #11 oli myös ko. systeemi, tosin siinä ei näytetty pysäkkejä vaan kellonaika, ja STOP-nappia painattaessa pysäkin tilalle tuli "STOP". Taitaa olla varmaan jo kaikissa autoissa.

(kuva oli pakko ottaa salamalla, muuten teksti näkyisi oudosti)

----------


## killerpop

Joka tapauksessa, itse tutkailin 20.6. ko kellon tarkkuutta autossa Länsilinjat #93, ja oli aivan riittävän tarkka, heittoa oli vajaa sekunti omaan ntp:n avulla synkattuun kelloon. Samaan aikaan itse auton perinteinen digikello tuli selvästi jäljessä näyttäen aivan pitkään eri lukemaa,

Tuo esitystapa kyllä on äärimmäisen huono, pysäkkinimi pitäisi pitää ennallaan, kellonaika voisi kyllä olla juurikin näin pienellä, ettei se vie turhaan tilaa vaikka sivusuunnassa. Toivottavasti systeemi joustaa niin paljon, että voi olla erikokoisia tekstielementtejä samalla rivillä. Jos totisesti ei jousta, niin roskaa on ostettu taas kerran.

----------


## killerpop

Lissun puolelta havaittuna,

linja 5 on kytketty pysäkkiin 523 http://lissu.tampere.fi/?key=Linja-a...h=Hae&stop=523 eli kulkisi Keskustorin suuntaan kuitenkin Hatanpään valtatietä pitkin EIKÄ Vuolteenkatua. No ainakin käytännön havaintojen perusteella Hatanpään valtatien puolella ei kannata odotella, jos kyytiin haluaa.

Sen sijaan haettaessa myös linja-autoasemalla, tarjotaan pysäkkiä 521, jolle ei löydy mitään vuoroja. Aikanaan kaiketi 521:een oli kytkettynä linja 4.

----------


## tkp

> Bussien omille kelloille annetaan "pimennyslupa" sen jälkeen, kunhan nykyinen kellonäyttö on ollut hetken aikaa testikäytössä.


Tilaajan ohje näkyy olevan että auton oman kellon saa joko ottaa pois tai jättää toimintaan, tällöin sen pitää näyttää minuutin tarkkudella oikeaa aikaa.

----------


## killerpop

Parempi-järjestelmän pysäkeillä olevien näyttötaulujen elinkaari ei taida olla ehkä sitä, mitä on suunniteltu.

29.6. näytti Pyynikintorin pysäkin 29 näyttötaulu tältä



Ja puolestaan 4.7. oli sitten ylimmät linjat vallan luovuttaneet ja näytti tältä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tilaajan ohje näkyy olevan että auton oman kellon saa joko ottaa pois tai jättää toimintaan, tällöin sen pitää näyttää minuutin tarkkudella oikeaa aikaa.


Kyllä käy täällä HSL-alueella kateeksi. Mitä sattuu -näyttävät kellot antavat aina todella piittaamattoman kuvan. Jos halutaan viestiä täsmällisyydestä piittaamista, ensimmäinen askel on aina, että edes kellot näyttäisivät oikein. Elämme kuitenkin 2010-lukua, jossa voidaan kellot synkronoida vaikka maapallon toisella puolella sijaitsevan atomikellon kanssa, jos halutaan. Ja jossa joka autossa on oikeasti sen atomikellon kanssa synkattu GPS.

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä käy täällä HSL-alueella kateeksi. Mitä sattuu -näyttävät kellot antavat aina todella piittaamattoman kuvan. Jos halutaan viestiä täsmällisyydestä piittaamista, ensimmäinen askel on aina, että edes kellot näyttäisivät oikein. Elämme kuitenkin 2010-lukua, jossa voidaan kellot synkronoida vaikka maapallon toisella puolella sijaitsevan atomikellon kanssa, jos halutaan. Ja jossa joka autossa on oikeasti sen atomikellon kanssa synkattu GPS.


Noo... johan tässä on nähty kellonaika tuossa parempinäytössä, joka oli vain 8 tuntia edellä tai 16 tuntia jäljessä ja ne minuutit siihen lisäksi, jos olisi vielä päivämääränäyttö, olisi voinu laskea virheen suuruuden. Tuon yksittäistapauksen lisäksi ei ole kylläkään tullu nähtyä muita, mutta sekin on omiaa heikentämään luottamusta näyttöjen kertomaan, jotka kertovat mm linjalla 15 jatkuvasti nurinkurista pysäkkilitaniaa, esim keskustorilta lähdettäessä auto kuvittelee olevansa kaukajärvellä ja suoltaa pysäkkitekstejä siinä järjestyksessä kuin tultaisiinkin ihan toisesta suunnasta  :Wink:  ja näissä virhetilanteissa on kyllä syötetty vuoronumero ollut kaavan mukainen....

ntp ei kyllä vaadi GPS:ää, etenkin kun pysytään samalla aikavyöhykkeellä kokoajan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ntp ei kyllä vaadi GPS:ää, etenkin kun pysytään samalla aikavyöhykkeellä kokoajan.


Ei tietenkään, mutta tarkoitan vain että siellä autossa on se oikeassa oleva kello ilman mitään muita kommervenkkeja.

----------


## Rester

Valitettavasti vain pientä osaa kuljettajista tuntuu kiinnostavan, mitä siellä näytöllä tapahtuu, vai tapahtuuko mitään. Suurin osa noista virhetiloista on ainakin omalla kohdalla korjaantunut laitteiston resetoinnilla; tokihan datassakin tuntuu ajoittain olevan virhettä.

Enkä nyt tarkoita, että näyttöjä pitäisi tuijottaa silmä kovana koko ajan - silloin tällöin silmäys, että ruudulla näkyy oikean suuntaisia tekstejä näkyy näytöllä, olisi sekin jo parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## J_J

> Valitettavasti vain pientä osaa kuljettajista tuntuu kiinnostavan, mitä siellä näytöllä tapahtuu, vai tapahtuuko mitään. Suurin osa noista virhetiloista on ainakin omalla kohdalla korjaantunut laitteiston resetoinnilla; tokihan datassakin tuntuu ajoittain olevan virhettä.
> 
> Enkä nyt tarkoita, että näyttöjä pitäisi tuijottaa silmä kovana koko ajan - silloin tällöin silmäys, että ruudulla näkyy oikean suuntaisia tekstejä näkyy näytöllä, olisi sekin jo parempi kuin ei mitään.


Juu, kyllähän tuota sen verran pitäisi seurata ajon ohessa. Meillä ei vaan taida vieläkään olla kaikissa autoissa laitteelle reset-nappia olemassa, joten hieman työlästä ja varsinki riskaabelia lähteä kaapeleita irroittelemaan mutulla  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Tämän uuden kellotoiminnon toimivuutta sai jälleen kerran ihailla autossa #137, joka aamuruuhkassa 30.7. näytti 15:05 eikä mitään muuta. Sen sijaan se perinteinen punainen digitaalikello, jonka korivalmistaja oli asentunut, toimi täsmällisesti  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

En kyllä taas ymmärrä, mikä tässä on niin vaikeaa. Mutta kun kesäaikaan siirryttiin, niin noita ulkona olevia arvaustauluja katsellessa, jäi koko järjestelmästä jälleen entistä ristiriitaisempi kuva. Siinä missä autojen seuraavaa pysäkkiä kertovat ledinäytöt kertoivat kellonajan oikein noin sekunnin tarkkuudella, näytti mm Pyynikintorin ja Koskipuiston ulkotaulut 59 min jäljessä olevaa aikaa niin sunnuntaina 31.3. kuin maanantaina 1.4.

Jos kerran halvat kotitietokoneetkinkin (ainakin Linuxilla) osaavat päivittää ntp:llä kellonaikansa ja ovat siltä osin ajassa, luulisi että ammattimaisemmat sovellukset, kuten tällaiset näyttötaulutkin ntp:llä päivitettyjä. Mutta se, että ulkotaulujen aika ei vastaa kesä- eikä edes talviaikaa, on jo surkeaa. Eli jos havainnointiaika oli 15:15, näytti ulkotaulu 14:16.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

On kyllä nyt outoa että miksi Koskipuiston pysäkillä (0502) olevassa Infotaulussa ei lue yhtään linjaa eikä saapumisaikaa. Ollut tuossa tilassa aika kauan. On myös aika tyhmää että kaupunki säästää kustannuksissa ja ei laita infotauluja sinne missä niitä tarvittaisiin eniten.

----------


## Rester

Pysäkki 0502 odottaa käsittääkseni isomman infotaulun vaihtamista pysäkille. Piti kaiketi tehdä jo viime syksynä, mutta töiden viivästymisen takia jäi vaihtamatta. Pysäkille 0500 on puolestaan tulossa tuo pienimuotoisempi taulu. Säästämisestä tuossa tuskin on kyse ainakaan noiden pysäkkien kohdalla.

----------


## Precise

Kieltämättä aika pitkään on kestänyt tuo 050x-infotaulujen asennus... Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että infotaulu kuuluisi ehdottomasti ainakin pysäkeille 0519 ja 0522.

----------


## killerpop

Kas, nyt Tampereen joukkoliikenteen pysäkkiaikatauluihin on ilmestynyt uusia linjoja mm 79, 80, 85 ja 85T (mikä tällainen 85T edes on?)

Ikävä kyllä jotain virheitäkin löytyy, itse kun kaivelin Pyynikintorin pysäkin 28 tietoja http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?key=28&stop=28 niin kovasti järjestelmä kertoisi vuorojen pysähtyvän siinä vaikka käyttävät liikennevalojen ja suojatien toisella puolen olevaa kaukoliikennepysäkkiä.

No, otettaessa toisen suunnan pysäkin dataa http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?key=29&stop=29 alkaa mennä jo villiksi
Linjan 85 perässä kun on R, niin selitys on R = Raholassa Vanhan Kirkkotien kautta. Ainakin tähän asti 85R on kulkenut Tampereella Rautatienkadun kautta.

----------


## Rester

Samaisia sekoiluja noissa oli ennen talvikauden alkua, mm. 90:llä M-kirjaimen selitys oli jonkin aikaa sekä Maisansalo että kiertäminen Myllypuron pääteaseman kautta.  :Wink:  

Ilmeisesti tuo ohjelmisto ei osaa täysin erottaa toisistaan eri reittien eri kirjainmetkityksiä, vaan  tulostaa varmuuden vuoksi kaikki merkitykset tuolle lyhenteelle.

----------


## Jufo

Eikös noi 80-85 nettiaikataulut ole ihan väärin? Lähtöajat esim. linja-autoasemalta ovat aivan eri kuin Länsilinjojen omissa Ylöjärven aikatauluissa.

Vuoroa 15.50 arkisin Nokialle ei ole 70 eikä 79 aikataulussa.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös noi 80-85 nettiaikataulut ole ihan väärin? Lähtöajat esim. linja-autoasemalta ovat aivan eri kuin Länsilinjojen omissa Ylöjärven aikatauluissa.
> 
> Vuoroa 15.50 arkisin Nokialle ei ole 70 eikä 79 aikataulussa.


onhan ne täysin väärin tre-lamminpää suunnassa. mm pyynikintorin ajat ovat 5 min todellisuudesta myöhempiä ja vissiin jo joku oli jääåny kyydistä kun repasta katsonu aikatauluja...

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Onkos kukaan huomannut, että vanhan järjestelmän aikaan oli hankittu vähän uudempia näyttöjä jotka sijaitsivat ainakin Tesomalla, Haapalinnassa ja Tietotalolla.   Uuden järjestelmän tultua ne poistettiin muttei sitten voitu laittaa tilalle uusia. Onko nykyään tarpeen laittaa niitä näyttöjä vain tärkeille paikoille kuten Keskustori, Koskipuisto, Rautatieasema, Tampere-talo ja Pyynikintori?

----------


## Precise

> Onkos kukaan huomannut, että vanhan järjestelmän aikaan oli hankittu vähän uudempia näyttöjä jotka sijaitsivat ainakin Tesomalla, Haapalinnassa ja Tietotalolla.   Uuden järjestelmän tultua ne poistettiin muttei sitten voitu laittaa tilalle uusia. Onko nykyään tarpeen laittaa niitä näyttöjä vain tärkeille paikoille kuten Keskustori, Koskipuisto, Rautatieasema, Tampere-talo ja Pyynikintori?


Edellä mainittujen lisäksi kiinnnitystelineet jätettiin "odottamaan" myös Särkänniemeen, Onkiniemeen, Sammonkadulle ja kai niitä muuallakin vielä on.

Tästä voisi oikeasti joku vihdoinkin tiedustella, mitä JOLI aikoo näytötjen suhteen tehdä. Viesti on ollut, että näytöt olisi tarkoitus korvata älypuhelinpohjaisilla palveluilla. Omasta mielestäni nämä eivät todellakaan ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Helsingissä tutut patterinäytöt pitäisi saada Tampereellakin laajempaan käyttöön.

JOLI:lla ei tunnu olevan kiinnostusta näyttöjen asentamiseen, enkä itse usko, että niitä tullaan koskaan lisää asentamaan. Nyt niiden sisältökin on ollut uudistuksen jälkeen aivan sekaisin, ja esimerkiksi ykkönen näkyy näytöllä neljään kertaan, vaikka se kannattaisi merkitä kerran ja lähdön perässä kirjaintunnus (Lissuhan esittää tiedot jo nyt näin).

Koskipuiston itään menevillä pysäkeillä näytöt olisi pitäny vaihtaa keskenään, ja JOLI ilmoitti viime keväänä että vaihto on tilattu. Eipä ole kuulunut. Koskipuistossa nyt muutenkin kaikilla kolmella etelään menevällä pysäkillä pitäisi olla oma taulu. Samoin linja-autoasemalla, ja kaikilla pysäkeillä, joilla se kannatinpylväs vielä on.

Laittelen jossain välissä viestiä JOLI:lle asian tiimoilta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Erillistä infojärjestelmää tuskin kannattaa laajentaa, kun tuo mobiilisovellutus on olemassa. Sen sijaan pysäkkinäyttöinä voi käyttää ihan tavallisia näyttöjä, jotka yksinkertaisesti hakevat netistä saman näkymän minkä saa älypuhelimeenkin. Tulee paljon halvemmaksi, vain yksi järjestelmä ylläpidettäväksi ja vieläpä joustavakin, sillä näytöt päivittyvät aina, kun nettiä päivitetään. Tai näytöt voi laittaa näyttämään jotain muutakin. Luultavasti poikkeustiedotukset yms. olisi myös leivottavissa sisään. Kehitystyö muuttuisi jatkuvaksi, kun uusien ominaisuuksien lisääminen ei tarkoittaisi koko järjestelmän fyysistä uusimista.

Ettei tämä Jolin viesti keskittymisestä mobiilipalveluun sattuisi tarkoittamaan juuri tätä?

----------


## Rester

Kunhan saavat nyt tuon järjestelmän ensin vakaalle pohjalle. Järjestelmä on jo toista viikonloppua peräkkäin alhaalla, ja jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa, seuraavan kerran autoja näkyy kartalla vasta maanantaiaamuna, kun CGI:llä tulee ensimmäinen alan henkilö töihin. Viime viikolla taisi kaatua vasta sunnuntaina, nyt pimeni jo lauantaina. Eikä ole mitenkään ensimmäinen kerta, näitä on ollut jo useasti aiemminkin.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Ennen PARAS-järjestelmän alasajoa otettiin käyttöön niitä uusia näyttötauluja joita lisättiin Onkiniemeen, Tesomalle, Haapalinnaan, Sammonkadulle jne


Ja tälläiseltä näyttö näytti

----------


## Rester

PARAS-järjestelmähän käsittääkseni jouduttiin ajamaan muutama vuosi ennen aikojaan alas silloisen laitetoimittajan irtisanottua huoltosopimuksen. Sittemmin nuo näytöt poistettiin pysäkeiltä, jäljellä on vain tuo teline ainakin Ristinarkun ja Sammonkatu 47:n pysäkeillä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Ai jaa, kiitos en tiennytkään ennen viestiäsi mahdollista syytä PARAS-järjestelmän alasajoon.

Tuosta näytöstä oli vielä toinenkin versio joka näytti tältä

----------


## Precise

Tolppia on pystyssä yllättävän laajalti, Sammonkadun ja Sammon valtatien lisäksi ainakin Haapalinnassa, Paasikiventiellä ja Vuohenojalla.

Mobiilisovellukset ovat mahtavia ja itse käytän päivittäin, mutta mielestäni se ei poista tarvetta näyttötauluille laajemminkin. Ainakin Itsenäisyydenkatu, Teiskontie TAYS:n länsipuolella, Sammonkatu ja jotkut Hatanpään pysäkit ehdottomasti tulisi varustella näillä. Koskipuistossakin moni oleellinen pysäkki on ilman näyttöä, mainitakseni pysäkit Annalan, Pirkkalan, Etelä-Hervannan, Länsi-Hervannan, Tesoman, Messukeskuksen ja Lempäälän suuntiin.

(edit: Olin näköjään todennut suunnilleen saman jo puoli vuotta sitten samassa ketjussa...)

En ole koskaan kuullut virallista selitystä sille, miksi näyttöjen määrää vähennettiin noin radikaalisti (rahahan se on loppupeleissä), tietääkö joku?

----------


## Precise

Koskipuisto D:ltä on hävinnyt pysäkkinäyttö. Toivottavasti se löytää tiensä pian takaisin C-pysäkille.

Tutkailin niinkin tuoretta kuin vuodelta 2015 peräisin olevaa tilanneraporttia joukkoliikenne-etuuksista (http://www.tampere.fi/material/attac...e_26052011.pdf). Silmääni pisti erityisesti Tampereen valtatien ja Hatanpään valtatien risteys sekä Hämeenpuisto, joissa kummassakaan ei tietääkseni ole etuuksia.

Mitä Jokeri-valoille muuten tapahtui?

----------


## PSi

Onkos täälä jossain kuvaa siitä bussien sisällä olevasta näytöstä? 

Tuli juuri käytyä Bernissä ja Zürichissä, joissa raitiovaunuissa, trollikoissa ja busseissa on varsin informatiiviset näytöt. Linjalla ajeltaessa näkyy arvio muutaman seuraavan pysäkin ohitusajoista ja tieto siitä mille linjalle pysäkillä on vaihtoyhteys, ja alinna tieto päätepysäkistä ja saapumisesta sinne. Kun seuraava pysäkkiä lähestytään, muuttuu näyttö näyttämään seuraavan pysäkin vaihtoyhteyksiä: milloin vaihtoyhteydet lähtee ja miten vahtopysäkille mennään, ja onko jotain ongelmia vaihtoyhteyden linjalla (tms.). 

HSL:n kaksiriviseen LED-näyttöön verrattuna varsin onnistunut systeemi. Näyttölaite lienee joku perusnäyttö, jolloin niitä saanee kohtuullisen edullikkaasti, eikä ole sidottu yhteen valmistajaan. Bussissa matkustaja voi ilman modernia älypuhelintakin selvittää, missä kannattaa vaihtaa. HSL päivitti omatlähdöt (tms.) palvelunsa niin, ettei EDGE-liityntäisellä Symbian-puhelimella tee enää mitään, eikä pysäkkien näyttöjäkään voi bussin ikkunasta tiirailla, kun eivät tietysti sinne näy. 

Sveitsiläisten ohjelmistosta en tiedä, onko suljettuja ja sidottuja, kuten esimerkiksi VR:llä tämän päivän HeSa:n artikkelin mukaan on.

pekka

----------


## zige94

> ettei EDGE-liityntäisellä Symbian-puhelimella tee enää mitään,


Jos nyt miettii rehellisesti, niin kuinka monella on enään edge-yhteydellä varustettu puhelin saati symbianilla oleva ylipäätään? Aika pienestä osasta käyttäjiä puhutaan.

----------


## Precise

Tamperelaiset näytöt ovat tällaista mallia (Moron kuva): http://moro.aamulehti.fi/wp-content/...ssikello01.jpg

Kuten Zige94 totesi, aika harvassa alkavat vanhemmat älypuhelimet olla, ja peruspuhelinten käyttäjät ovat tottuneet käyttämään paperiaikatauluja. Ennemminkin näkisin kohderyhmänä ne älypuhelinkäyttäjät, joiden laitteista on akku loppunut. Tällehän ei voi muuta kuin tarjota aikatauludataa pysäkillä muodossa tai toisessa.

Vaikka Tampereen näyttö voisi olla toiminnallisempikin, mielestäni se riittää tällä hetkellä hyvin. Kellonaika on aina ajantasainen ja näkyy pääsääntöisesti vaikka muu järjestelmä olisi kaatunut, ja seuraava pysäkinnimi on selkeästi esitetty. Pienenä teknisen suunnittelun ajattelemattomana puutteena nostaisin kaksikielisen tuen puutteen. Tuulettelen tätä ajatusta ilmoilla aika paljon, mutta perustan sen siihen että olen aika monta kertaa neuvonut japanilaista turistia, joka yrittää sanakirjan/älypuhelimen kanssa plarata suomalaista aikataulua. Niillä pysäkeillä, joille on järkevää antaa nimi englanniksi, se tulisi antaa ja myös näyttää autonäytöissäkin. Lentoaseman, korkeakoulut ja keskustan pysäkit nyt nostan esimerkiksi.

Isoin ongelma on totta kai tuo vakaus. Järjestelmä toimi pari vuotta sitten paljon paremmin, olisiko seutu-uudistus ollut liikaa. Ei kovin paljon luottoa ole kun järjestelmä on joko maassa, näyttää bussien sijainteja väärin tai ei löydä autoa ollenkaan. Ne Koskipuiston uudet näytöt ovat surkuhupaisia, kun alarivit eivät toimi.

Seutu-uudistuksen yhteydessähän muutettiin myös pysäkillä olevien näyttöjen lukutapaa. Ennen linjat olivat linjanumeron mukaan numerojärjestyksessä ylhäältä alaspäin, ja mitään asiasta tiedottamatta lukutapa muutettiinkin siten, että ylimmäisenä kelluu seuraavaksi tuleva vuoro. En tiedä olenko poikkeus, mutta minulle kesti hetki tajuta uusi logiikka, aluksi luulin että linjanumerot ovat vain sekaisin uusista linjanumeroista (seutu-uudistuksen myötä).

----------


## Paaplo

> Onkos täälä jossain kuvaa siitä bussien sisällä olevasta näytöstä? 
> 
> Tuli juuri käytyä Bernissä ja Zürichissä, joissa raitiovaunuissa, trollikoissa ja busseissa on varsin informatiiviset näytöt. Linjalla ajeltaessa näkyy arvio muutaman seuraavan pysäkin ohitusajoista ja tieto siitä mille linjalle pysäkillä on vaihtoyhteys, ja alinna tieto päätepysäkistä ja saapumisesta sinne. Kun seuraava pysäkkiä lähestytään, muuttuu näyttö näyttämään seuraavan pysäkin vaihtoyhteyksiä: milloin vaihtoyhteydet lähtee ja miten vahtopysäkille mennään, ja onko jotain ongelmia vaihtoyhteyden linjalla (tms.). 
> 
> pekka


Kaikki mainitsemasi informaatio on jo saatavilla reaaliaikaisesti tuon avoimen rajapinnan kautta. Siellä on siis ennustetut ajat koko matkalle. En ole tutkinut kuinka hyvin ennusteet pitää paikkansa, mutta ne perustuvat reaaliaikaiseen tilanteeseen. http://wiki.itsfactory.fi/index.php/Journeys_API

Enää puuttuu siis se, että joku asentaisi näytöt ja väsäisi tuon softan. Eikä tuon softa ole kauhean vaikea rakentaa. Voisin jonkun alkeellisen version tehdä viikossa parissa.

----------


## PSi

> Jos nyt miettii rehellisesti, niin kuinka monella on enään edge-yhteydellä varustettu puhelin saati symbianilla oleva ylipäätään? Aika pienestä osasta käyttäjiä puhutaan.


Jos kaikilla on uudenaikainen älypuhelin, ei mitään näyttöjä tarvita missään. 

Kellonajan näkee vanhimmistakin matkapuhelimista, tai rannekellosta. On vähän kaksipiippuinen asia, onko se hyvä, että näytössä kello toimii, vaikka järjestelmä on muuten nurin: kellonajasta voi joskus päätellä, näyttääkö näyttö ihan oikeasti sitä seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vai jotain ihan muuta. Olikohan se viime viikolla täällä Helsingissä, kun  matkustin bussilla, jonka pysäkkinäyttö jumiutui reitin puolivälissä. Puolet matkasta saatiin harhaanjohtavaa tietoa. 

Mun mielestäni tärkeää on antaa kaikille sellaista informaatiota, jota matkan aikana matkan tekemisessä tarvitaan, ja sellaista on seuraavan pysäkin nimi ja oikeasti mahdolliset vaihtoyhteydet. Kaksirivinen LED-matriisinäyttö ei ole mielestäni hyvä vaihtoehto, kun on nähnyt parempaankin.

pekka

PS: OT: Mistä saisin 1G/2G/2,5G/3G/4G-liittymien jakauman Suomessa? /PSi

----------


## janihyvarinen

Joskus aikoinaan 90-luvun loppupuolella metsästin liittymätilastoja ensin graduuni ja myöhemmin erään työtehtävän yhteydessä. Jotain julkisia tilastoja löytyy, maakohtaisesti vähän eri tarkkuudella/periaatteilla, mutta parhaat tilastot lienevät konsulttifirmojen omaisuutta. Esim. Ovum on perinteisesti kerännyt tilastoja.

Periaatteessa pitäisi ensin tietää etsitkö tietoja laitteiden kyvykkyydestä, liittymien määrästä, näiden yhdistelmästä (koska molemmat tarvitaan) vai jostain muusta. Käytännössä uskoisin kuitenkin että 3G riittää kaikkiin ajateltavissa oleviin joukkoliikenteen tiedotuspalveluihin. 3G on käytännössä sama kuin kaikki nykyaikaiset kännykät. Ja kännykkäpenetraatio on lähes 100 % (Suomessa), aktiiviväestöstä eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä käytännössä 100 %.

Mutta vaikka lähes kaikki voisivat käyttää mobiilisovellusta, vastaan tulee useita haasteita, joista käyttöjärjestelmäkirjo on vain yksi. Esimerkiksi 3G-peitto on vielä aukkoinen: kokemuksen mukaan esim. Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolella 3-tiellä iPadini tippuu EDGE:een ja jopa GPRS:ään hetkellisesti. Ja jos pysäkkinäyttösovellusta ajatellaan, kaikki eivät käytä mobiilisovelluksia vaikka tekninen kyvykkyys olisikin. Voi olla että käyttäjän taito ei riitä. Ja sitten on tilanteita, joissa ei onnistu: jos on vaikka pakkanen, hanskat kädessä ja 4 kauppakassia raahattavana - yritäpä saada se kännykkä taskusta ja käynnistää pysäkkisovellus! Kun siinä temppuilee, voi bussi ajaa ohi tuhatta ja sataa pysähtymättä.

Tästä syystä näen että pysäkkinäytöille on tilausta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Sovellus palvelisi parhaiten juuri niitä, joille sen käyttö sillä hetkellä on vaikeinta, mikä on vähän ristiriitaista. Toki se täydentää hyvin palvelua.

----------


## zige94

> Jos kaikilla on uudenaikainen älypuhelin, ei mitään näyttöjä tarvita missään. 
> 
> Kellonajan näkee vanhimmistakin matkapuhelimista, tai rannekellosta. On vähän kaksipiippuinen asia, onko se hyvä, että näytössä kello toimii, vaikka järjestelmä on muuten nurin: kellonajasta voi joskus päätellä, näyttääkö näyttö ihan oikeasti sitä seuraavaa pysäkkiä, vai jotain ihan muuta. Olikohan se viime viikolla täällä Helsingissä, kun  matkustin bussilla, jonka pysäkkinäyttö jumiutui reitin puolivälissä. Puolet matkasta saatiin harhaanjohtavaa tietoa. 
> 
> Mun mielestäni tärkeää on antaa kaikille sellaista informaatiota, jota matkan aikana matkan tekemisessä tarvitaan, ja sellaista on seuraavan pysäkin nimi ja oikeasti mahdolliset vaihtoyhteydet. Kaksirivinen LED-matriisinäyttö ei ole mielestäni hyvä vaihtoehto, kun on nähnyt parempaankin.
> 
> pekka
> 
> PS: OT: Mistä saisin 1G/2G/2,5G/3G/4G-liittymien jakauman Suomessa? /PSi


Kommentillani en viitannut yhtään mihinkään näyttöjen tarpeellisuuteen, tai muuhunkaan. Totesin vain että edge-yhteyden omaavia symbian puhelimia ei pahemmin ole käytössä enään melkeinpä ollenkaan.

Mitä tulee Helsingissä käytössä olevaan Helmi-järjestelmän matkustajainfonäyttöön, minkä sinäkin näit, on se järjestelmä kovin antiikin aikainen eikä ole yhtään erikoista että se jähmettyy. Tähän on tulossa muuton HSL:n uudessa infojärjestelmässä, joka kattaa kaikki linjat. Sinänsä ei voi verrata Helmiä Tampereen vastaavaan, Tampereen systeemi kun on uudempi. Itselläni on lähestulkoon aina markkinoiden kärkikastia oleva älypuhelin (tällä hetkellä Samsung Galaxy S6), mutta en sanonutkaan että korvaisi mitenkään näyttöjä. Mielummin mä niistä näytöistä katson seuraavan pysäkin jne. muita mainitsemiasi asioita kun puhelimen kaivan esiin sitä varten. Nyt vaan muutit puheenaiheen/käsityksesi mun kommentista, jossa ei puhuttu yhtään mitään näyttöjen hyödyllisyydestä ja tarpeesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------




> Esimerkiksi 3G-peitto on vielä aukkoinen: kokemuksen mukaan esim. Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolella 3-tiellä iPadini tippuu EDGE:een ja jopa GPRS:ään hetkellisesti.


En kyllä lähtisi tekemään mitään johtopäätöksiä iPadillä tehdyn havainnon perusteella. Vanhemmat iPadit tippuvat verkosta herkästi ja palautuvat puhelimia ja muun merkkisiä tabletteja hitaammin verkkoon. Lisäksi tuo on vain yhden operaattorin liittymällä tehty havainto. Samassa kohtaa itsellä kyllä pysynyt kiltisti 3G ja jopa 4G:ssä. Ainoa missä omat laitteeni (Samsung Galaxy S6 ja iPad Air2) on tippuneet 3G-verkosta, on junat, joka onkin iso suljettu peltiboksi josta signaalit pääsevät heikosti ulos.

----------


## late-

> Sveitsiläisten ohjelmistosta en tiedä, onko suljettuja ja sidottuja, kuten esimerkiksi VR:llä tämän päivän HeSa:n artikkelin mukaan on.


Zürichissä ja Bernissä käytetään Trapezen järjestelmää. Pääosiltaan on suljettu kokonaisuus ja näytöistä maksetaan lähes varmasti näyttöjen määrään perustuvaa lisenssimaksua. Todennäköisesti Trapeze on toimittanut näytötkin.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta vaikka lähes kaikki voisivat käyttää mobiilisovellusta, vastaan tulee useita haasteita, joista käyttöjärjestelmäkirjo on vain yksi. Esimerkiksi 3G-peitto on vielä aukkoinen: kokemuksen mukaan esim. Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolella 3-tiellä iPadini tippuu EDGE:een ja jopa GPRS:ään hetkellisesti. Ja jos pysäkkinäyttösovellusta ajatellaan, kaikki eivät käytä mobiilisovelluksia vaikka tekninen kyvykkyys olisikin. Voi olla että käyttäjän taito ei riitä. Ja sitten on tilanteita, joissa ei onnistu: jos on vaikka pakkanen, hanskat kädessä ja 4 kauppakassia raahattavana - yritäpä saada se kännykkä taskusta ja käynnistää pysäkkisovellus! Kun siinä temppuilee, voi bussi ajaa ohi tuhatta ja sataa pysähtymättä.





> Kommentillani en viitannut yhtään mihinkään näyttöjen tarpeellisuuteen, tai muuhunkaan. Totesin vain että edge-yhteyden omaavia symbian puhelimia ei pahemmin ole käytössä enään melkeinpä ollenkaan.
> 
> Mitä tulee Helsingissä käytössä olevaan Helmi-järjestelmän matkustajainfonäyttöön, minkä sinäkin näit, on se järjestelmä kovin antiikin aikainen eikä ole yhtään erikoista että se jähmettyy. Tähän on tulossa muuton HSL:n uudessa infojärjestelmässä, joka kattaa kaikki linjat. Sinänsä ei voi verrata Helmiä Tampereen vastaavaan, Tampereen systeemi kun on uudempi. Itselläni on lähestulkoon aina markkinoiden kärkikastia oleva älypuhelin (tällä hetkellä Samsung Galaxy S6), mutta en sanonutkaan että korvaisi mitenkään näyttöjä. Mielummin mä niistä näytöistä katson seuraavan pysäkin jne. muita mainitsemiasi asioita kun puhelimen kaivan esiin sitä varten. Nyt vaan muutit puheenaiheen/käsityksesi mun kommentista, jossa ei puhuttu yhtään mitään näyttöjen hyödyllisyydestä ja tarpeesta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> En kyllä lähtisi tekemään mitään johtopäätöksiä iPadillä tehdyn havainnon perusteella. Vanhemmat iPadit tippuvat verkosta herkästi ja palautuvat puhelimia ja muun merkkisiä tabletteja hitaammin verkkoon. Lisäksi tuo on vain yhden operaattorin liittymällä tehty havainto. Samassa kohtaa itsellä kyllä pysynyt kiltisti 3G ja jopa 4G:ssä. Ainoa missä omat laitteeni (Samsung Galaxy S6 ja iPad Air2) on tippuneet 3G-verkosta, on junat, joka onkin iso suljettu peltiboksi josta signaalit pääsevät heikosti ulos.


Vaikka zigellä nyt sattuisi olemaan markkinoiden paras älypuhelin, se ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että ihan oikeasti TampereHelsinki -välillä on joitakin kohtia, joissa 3G on mahdoton. Janihyvärinen mainitsikin Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolen ja tuo on ihan totta, että sekä Elisalla että Soneralla on varsinkin Janakkalassa ongelmia pysyä edes edgen vauhdissa. Elisan ja Saunalahden liittymillä data yleensä pysyy kuitenkin päällä kuitenkin alentuneella nopeudella, Soneralla saattaa olla kilometrien osuuksia, joissa data vaan ei kulje lainkaan.

Tässä ei ole kyse laitteistoarkkitehtuurista vaan ihan oikeasti siitä, mitä teleyritykset meille tarjoavat. Itsellä käytössä Huawein nettitikku (Saunalahti), Asus Fonepad 4G LTE (Saunalahti) ja Sony Xperia (Sonera). Ongelmat Soneran liittymällä oli myös Nokian tuotteissa, katvealueita oli myös jossain Jutikkalan tienoilla, eikä ne ole laitteistoarkkitehtuurin vaihdoksen myötä poistuneet yhtään mihinkään.

Kyllä ne verkon katvealueet jää vaan mieleen, kun tekee töitä joka viikko 3-tiellä ja huomaa, että joko nettiyhteys on oleellisesti hidastunut tai Soneran tapauksessa saattaa olla täysin jumissakin.

----------


## Bussimies

Tampere hyppää uudelle vuosikymmenelle matkustajainfon sisänäyttöjen osalta syksyllä 2019. Linja-autojen uudet matkustajainfonäytöt ovat kahden näytön järjestelmiä, joissa toinen näyttö on varattu mainoksille ja joukkoliikenteen tiedotteille ja toinen matkustajainformaatiolle. Infonäytöt ovat samanlaisia kuin ratikan tulevat infonäytöt: Näytössä näytetään linjan numero ja päätepysäkki, seuraava pysäkki sekä siitä kolme seuraavaa pysäkkiä arvioituine saapumisaikoineen. Lisäksi tärkeimmillä pysäkeillä näytetään vaihtoyhteydet arvioituine saapumisaikoineen. Kyseessä on erittäin suuri tason parannus nykyisiin näyttöihin nähden - tällaisia on tähän asti tottunut näkemään ulkomailla, esim. Tukholmassa.

Tamperelaisen artikkeli aiheesta: 
https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...aan-jo-syksyyn

----------


## NS

> Tampere hyppää uudelle vuosikymmenelle matkustajainfon sisänäyttöjen osalta syksyllä 2019.


Jospa tämä muutos herättäisi HSL:n parantamaan vastaavasti Helsingin alueen alkeellista informaatiota.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Precise

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5502600

Jokeri-valot tekevät paluun, kun loppuvuoden aikana saadaan yhdet Tesomalle linjalle 8 ja toiset linjalle 7 Jankaan.

----------


## Hape

Kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole älypuhelinta. Heitäkin pitää palvella, heillekin pitää olla aikatauluinformaatio saatavilla. Julkisen sektorin palvelut pitää olla kaikille tasavertaisesti saatavilla, perustuslain mukaan, ketään ei saa syrjiä siksi että esim. digitaidot tai laitteet puuttuvat. 
Iso osa heistä on tottunut käyttämään aikataulukirjaa, sen tietojen vanhetessa he poimivat telineestä irtoaikataulun tai jos muutoksia on paljon, uuden aikataulukirjan. Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää, moniko joukkoliikennematkustajista todella haluaa palvelut vain tietokoneelle/kännykkään ja miten heille jotka eivät digipalveluita käytä saavat tarvitsemansa palvelun. Olen keskustellut politiikkojen kanssa, heidän mielestään pitää aikataulutiedot saada myös paperilla, ilman lisäkuluja mutta virkamiehet ovat haluttomia järjestämään.

----------

